# Governo nel caos: resa dei conti Lega-5 Stelle



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

Governo sempre più nel caos, dopo la vicenda del condono nel DL Fiscale. Di Maio, ieri sera, aveva attaccato accusando una manina di aver manomesso il DL fiscale arrivato al Colle (questo pensava Di Maio, ma il DL non era mai arrivaro al Colle) sul condono. La mano si cercava tra politici (leghisti) e tecnici. Dura la risposta della Lega:"Lo sapevano tutti (che il DL fosse così, ndr), noi siamo gente seria". Laura Castelli (5 stelle) a mezzogiorno aveva replicato:"se la Lega vuole andare avanti con il testo manomesso *per noi si apre un problema politico *". Ad accendere la tensione tra Lega e 5 stelle ci ha poi pensato Salvini:*"il testo non cambia"*. Scontro anche su RC Auto. Intanto la borsa crolla (-1,90) e lo spread sale a 325.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Ancora Salvini:"non ci sono regie occulte, invasioni aliene o scie chimiche" *


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ancora Salvini:"non ci sono regie occulte, invasioni aliene o scie chimiche" *



Sempre Salvini: "Nuovo vertice sul decreto fiscale? Impossibile. Sono qui in Trentino fino a venerdì sera, poi sabato mattina vado a Cernobbio. Domenica? Domenica c'è il derby e nessuno mi deve rompere i ..."


----------



## sunburn (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ancora Salvini:"non ci sono regie occulte, invasioni aliene o scie chimiche" *


Non condivido le idee di Salvini, ma da osservatore neutrale mi sembra che, politicamente parlando, stia portando a scuola Di Maio. 
Chissà se è tutta farina del suo sacco o... A livello politico, un indizio ci viene fornito dall'impuntarsi di Salvini sulla "pace fiscale", tema non appartenente alla Lega e sui cui in passato si è spesso scontrata col suo alleato di governo dei tempi, che invece era favorevole.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2018)

Il testo che di maio ora stigmatizza è lo stesso che ha firmato nel cdm insieme a tutti gli altri ministri, quindi è assai probabile che semplicemente non avesse neanche capito cosa stesse firmando ahahaha
Fa benissimo Salvini a tenere ben fermo il punto, avanti così


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il testo che di maio ora stigmatizza è lo stesso che ha firmato nel cdm insieme a tutti gli altri ministri, quindi è assai probabile che semplicemente non avesse neanche capito cosa stesse firmando ahahaha
> Fa benissimo Salvini a tenere ben fermo il punto, avanti così



Le parole della Castelli fanno capire che se si va avanti il governo cade.


----------



## sunburn (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le parole della Castelli fanno capire che se si va avanti il governo cade.



Il governo potrebbe cadere solo se Salvini decidesse di incassare i voti di cui attualmente è accreditato dai sondaggi. Però, con l'attuale legge elettorale, non è per nulla scontato che possa ottenere una rappresentanza parlamentare tale da poter formare un governo con gli alleati storici estromettendo i 5 stelle.
Per il bene dell'Italia, auspico che la manovra venga corretta e approvata e che solo in un secondo momento ci sia l'eventuale resa dei conti fra 5stelle e Lega. Una crisi di governo ora sarebbe devastante quanto la manovra che intendono approvare.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il governo potrebbe cadere solo se Salvini decidesse di incassare i voti di cui attualmente è accreditato dai sondaggi. Però, con l'attuale legge elettorale, non è per nulla scontato che possa ottenere una rappresentanza parlamentare tale da poter formare un governo con gli alleati storici estromettendo i 5 stelle.
> Per il bene dell'Italia, auspico che la manovra venga corretta e approvata e che solo in un secondo momento ci sia l'eventuale resa dei conti fra 5stelle e Lega. Una crisi di governo ora sarebbe devastante quanto la manovra che intendono approvare.



I sondaggi danno il cdx al 49%. Bastano e avanzano


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Dopo l'ospitata a Porta a Porta, stasera Di Maio ospite da Gerardo Greco a W l'Italia su Rete 4.*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'ospitata a Porta a Porta, stasera Di Maio ospite da Gerardo Greco a W l'Italia su Rete 4.*



Vediamo come delira oggi


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Governo sempre più nel caos, dopo la vicenda del condono nel DL Fiscale. Di Maio, ieri sera, aveva attaccato accusando una manina di aver manomesso il DL fiscale arrivato al Colle (questo pensava Di Maio, ma il DL non era mai arrivaro al Colle) sul condono. La mano si cercava tra politici (leghisti) e tecnici. Dura la risposta della Lega:"Lo sapevano tutti (che il DL fosse così, ndr), noi siamo gente seria". Laura Castelli (5 stelle) a mezzogiorno aveva replicato:"se la Lega vuole andare avanti con il testo manomesso *per noi si apre un problema politico *". Ad accendere la tensione tra Lega e 5 stelle ci ha poi pensato Salvini:*"il testo non cambia"*. Scontro anche su RC Auto. Intanto la borsa crolla (-1,90) e lo spread sale a 325.



Ma voi vi rendete conto in che mani siamo finiti?


----------



## Miro (18 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non condivido le idee di Salvini, ma da osservatore neutrale mi sembra che, politicamente parlando, stia portando a scuola Di Maio.
> Chissà se è tutta farina del suo sacco o... A livello politico, un indizio ci viene fornito dall'impuntarsi di Salvini sulla "pace fiscale", tema non appartenente alla Lega e sui cui in passato si è spesso scontrata col suo alleato di governo dei tempi, che invece era favorevole.



Assolutamente, Salvini politicamente parlando è un drago. D'altro canto ha vita facile con Di Maio, che da questo punto di vista è un tonno bollito. Io non mi sento di escludere che in un futuro non tanto lontano venga rimpiazzato da Di Battista, che ha molto più carisma ed acume politico.


----------



## sunburn (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I sondaggi danno il cdx al 49%. Bastano e avanzano



Non so se bastino con tutti gli incastri dei collegi, quota maggioritaria, proporzionale. Se sono sicuri di poter formare un governo, allora non mi sorprederebbe un election-day insieme alle Europee.


----------



## sunburn (18 Ottobre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, Salvini politicamente parlando è un drago. D'altro canto ha vita facile con Di Maio, che da questo punto di vista è un tonno bollito. Io non mi sento di escludere che in un futuro non tanto lontano venga rimpiazzato da Di Battista, che ha molto più carisma ed acume politico.


Penso che Di Maio sia il frontman, ma tutte le decisione vengono vagliate dai 5 stelle. Credo che Salvini(e Berlusconi) stiano intortando tutto il movimento.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non condivido le idee di Salvini, ma da osservatore neutrale mi sembra che, politicamente parlando, stia portando a scuola Di Maio.
> Chissà se è tutta farina del suo sacco o... A livello politico, un indizio ci viene fornito dall'impuntarsi di Salvini sulla "pace fiscale", tema non appartenente alla Lega e sui cui in passato si è spesso scontrata col suo alleato di governo dei tempi, che invece era favorevole.



Di maio è il peggio che questo paese abbia mai espresso. È una vergogna per il paese. 
Questo è il governo più scrauso di sempre, ne combinano sempre una peggio dell’altra


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il testo che di maio ora stigmatizza è lo stesso che ha firmato nel cdm insieme a tutti gli altri ministri, quindi è assai probabile che semplicemente non avesse neanche capito cosa stesse firmando ahahaha
> Fa benissimo Salvini a tenere ben fermo il punto, avanti così



È probabile che di maio non sappia neppure leggere. Non sa minimamente cosa sta facendo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, Salvini politicamente parlando è un drago. D'altro canto ha vita facile con Di Maio, che da questo punto di vista è un tonno bollito. Io non mi sento di escludere che in un futuro non tanto lontano venga rimpiazzato da Di Battista, che ha molto più carisma ed acume politico.



È sicuro che toccherà all’altro fanatico dibba che è sicuramente più politico di di maio ma anche più fanatico
Di maio finita questa esperienza ha chiuso finalmente


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di maio è il peggio che questo paese abbia mai espresso. È una vergogna per il paese.
> Questo è il governo più scrauso di sempre, ne combinano sempre una peggio dell’altra



Meno male che c'è qualcuno che se ne accorge. E poi parlano di Renzi che ha fatto cose negative, mah... Per quanto mi riguarda, Renzi avrò fatto si dei macelli anche lui, ma non ricordo mai figure di ***** a questo livello. Ha fatto anche cose interessanti: tipo il bonus cultura di 500 euro ai maggiorenni, e io con quei soldi ho pagato tutti i libri di un intero semestre per l'università. Ha dato 80 euro ai dipendenti, dunque a gente che lavora, e non come vuole fare Di Maio che vuole dare 780 euro a gente che sta sul divano o comunque che deve fare 8 ore di lavoro SETTIMANALI. Cioè basta lavorare un giorno dalle 8 fino alle 16 e hai fatto il tuo compito, ma scherziamo?


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Io vorrei proprio sapere [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] cosa ne pensa. Sei ancora contento della tua scelta?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Si ma mettiamo che al cdm non abbiano veramente modificato nulla, Di Maio sta protestando per fare di nuovo la figura del pirla? Io non ce la vedo giusta da una parte e dall'altra e queste cose non devono accadere per il bene del paese.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Meno male che c'è qualcuno che se ne accorge. E poi parlano di Renzi che ha fatto cose negative, mah... Per quanto mi riguarda, Renzi avrò fatto si dei macelli anche lui, ma non ricordo mai figure di ***** a questo livello. Ha fatto anche cose interessanti: tipo il bonus cultura di 500 euro ai maggiorenni, e io con quei soldi ho pagato tutti i libri di un intero semestre per l'università. Ha dato 80 euro ai dipendenti, dunque a gente che lavora, e non come vuole fare Di Maio che vuole dare 780 euro a gente che sta sul divano o comunque che deve fare 8 ore di lavoro SETTIMANALI. Cioè basta lavorare un giorno dalle 8 fino alle 16 e hai fatto il tuo compito, ma scherziamo?



Beh aspetta. Se ci ritroviamo con questi pagliacci lo dobbiamo al delirio di renzi, che ha distrutto la sx totalmente (cosa che mi fa godere perché io non sopporto la sx o quantomeno la sx di quesri tempi) consegnando il paese a questi dementi e facendo la gente che per ripicca vota 5 stelle (cosa che non farei mai ma capisco il perché). Non ha proprio fatto nulla renzi, che figure doveva fare? Schiavo totale dell’ue, perso completamente nei suoi deliri e nella sua auto divinizzazione. Qualsiasi governo più o meno fa qualche atto buono ma ciò non salva renzi che non si fa ancora da parte


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma mettiamo che al cdm non abbiano veramente modificato nulla, Di Maio sta protestando per fare di nuovo la figura del pirla? Io non ce la vedo giusta da una parte e dall'altra e queste cose non devono accadere per il bene del paese.



Oh lui è quello dell’ IMPICCEMENT(lui lo scrive sicuramente cosi)


----------



## CarpeDiem (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Governo sempre più nel caos, dopo la vicenda del condono nel DL Fiscale. Di Maio, ieri sera, aveva attaccato accusando una manina di aver manomesso il DL fiscale arrivato al Colle (questo pensava Di Maio, ma il DL non era mai arrivaro al Colle) sul condono. La mano si cercava tra politici (leghisti) e tecnici. Dura la risposta della Lega:"Lo sapevano tutti (che il DL fosse così, ndr), noi siamo gente seria". Laura Castelli (5 stelle) a mezzogiorno aveva replicato:"se la Lega vuole andare avanti con il testo manomesso *per noi si apre un problema politico *". Ad accendere la tensione tra Lega e 5 stelle ci ha poi pensato Salvini:*"il testo non cambia"*. Scontro anche su RC Auto. Intanto la borsa crolla (-1,90) e lo spread sale a 325.



Ecco cosa succede quando ci si affida a dei Dilettanti. 
Di Maio, studente fuori corso di Giurisprudenza, farebbe fatica a farsi assumere da qualsiasi azienda, e gli italiani hanno pensato bene di farsi rappresentare da lui. 
Come abbiamo fatto a cadere così in basso?


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei proprio sapere [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] cosa ne pensa. Sei ancora contento della tua scelta?



Lui è convintissimo. I 5 stelle accaniti come lui vivono nella teoria del complotto delle lobby. Sono fanatici


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lui è convintissimo. I 5 stelle accaniti come lui vivono nella teoria del complotto delle lobby. Sono fanatici



Si ed è questo il problema. Vedono la realtà che si sono costruiti.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh lui è quello dell’ IMPICCEMENT(lui lo scrive sicuramente cosi)


Appunto. Ma è proprio così scemo allora? Mah... Io non ci vedo comunque chiaro, sia pensando sia alla buona che alla cattiva fede di chi ci governa.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa succede quando ci si affida a dei Dilettanti.
> Di Maio, studente fuori corso di Giurisprudenza, farebbe fatica a farsi assumere da qualsiasi azienda, e gli italiani hanno pensato bene di farsi rappresentare da lui.
> Come abbiamo fatto a cadere così in basso?



C’è gente non laureata che vale 10 volte gentaglia con un titolo, non è questo il punto.
Il problema è che non ha un briciolo di cultura, non ha capacità, non ha esperienza, non è intelligente, pensa di essere furbo ma vale meno di zero


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Ma è proprio così scemo allora? Mah... Io non ci vedo comunque chiaro, sia pensando sia alla buona che alla cattiva fede di chi ci governa.



È solamente uno scemotto messo li da gente che tira le fila e ingolfa i cervelli di gente senza cultura


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh aspetta. Se ci ritroviamo con questi pagliacci lo dobbiamo al delirio di renzi, che ha distrutto la sx totalmente (cosa che mi fa godere perché io non sopporto la sx o quantomeno la sx di quesri tempi) consegnando il paese a questi dementi e facendo la gente che per ripicca vota 5 stelle (cosa che non farei mai ma capisco il perché). Non ha proprio fatto nulla renzi, che figure di doveva fare? Schiavo totale dell’ue, perso completamente nei suoi deliri e nella sua auto divinizzazione. Qualsiasi governo più o meno fa qualche atto buono ma ciò non salva renzi che non si fa ancora da parte



Questo è vero. Qualche mese fa non la pensavo cosi ma ora sono d'accordo con chi la pensa come te. Renzi è un troppo auto-celebrativo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Per la 1784837483 volta, sono stanco di dover continuamente modificare i messaggi. Le parole censurate non devono essere postate. *


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero. Qualche mese fa non la pensavo cosi ma ora sono d'accordo con chi la pensa come te. Renzi è un troppo auto-celebrativo.



Ti ricordi il concetto della ὕβϱις greca (hybris)? Ecco lui ne è chiaro esempio.
Un folle che ha fatto terra bruciata e ci ha buttato il sale sopra


----------



## Sotiris (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ma la denuncia che Di Maio ha presentato oggi? Dov'è la foto sul blogghettino dell'ex comico?


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Ottobre 2018)

Mai visto un governo più incompetente ed indecente di questo. Questi sono i Fassone e Mirabelli della politica italiana.


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mai visto un governo più incompetente ed indecente di questo. Questi sono i Fassone e Mirabelli della politica italiana.



Ahahahah ho utilizzato la stessa metafora anche io.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh aspetta. Se ci ritroviamo con questi pagliacci lo dobbiamo al delirio di renzi, che ha distrutto la sx totalmente (cosa che mi fa godere perché io non sopporto la sx o quantomeno la sx di quesri tempi) consegnando il paese a questi dementi e facendo la gente che per ripicca vota 5 stelle (cosa che non farei mai ma capisco il perché). Non ha proprio fatto nulla renzi, che figure doveva fare? Schiavo totale dell’ue, perso completamente nei suoi deliri e nella sua auto divinizzazione. Qualsiasi governo più o meno fa qualche atto buono ma ciò non salva renzi che non si fa ancora da parte



Perfetto.

Sull'attualità credo proprio che Salvini abbia preparato la spallata finale per andare al governo da solo o con l'appoggio di FI. Sta portando a scuola Di Maio e i 5 stelle che stanno facendo la figura dei dilettanti.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Sull'attualità credo proprio che Salvini abbia preparato la spallata finale per andare al governo da solo o con l'appoggio di FI. Sta portando a scuola Di Maio e i 5 stelle che stanno facendo la figura dei dilettanti.



Speriamo sia cosi come dici. I 5 stelle non devono mai più avere potere


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia cosi come dici. I 5 stelle non devono mai più avere potere



Se non succederà adesso, sarà fra qualche mese. Te lo dico da esterno che non ha votato nessuna delle parti in causa, nemmeno PD e FI ovviamente.


----------



## leviatano (18 Ottobre 2018)

fanno finta di litigare per arrivare alle europee a fare incetta di voti per poi ritornare nei ranghi.
che vi piaccia o meno questo governo ha una maggioranza solida.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se non succederà adesso, sarà fra qualche mese. Te lo dico da esterno che non ha votato nessuna delle parti in causa, nemmeno PD e FI ovviamente.



Non ho votato per nessuno . Non mi sento più rappresentato da nessuno


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> fanno finta di litigare per arrivare alle europee a fare incetta di voti per poi ritornare nei ranghi.
> che vi piaccia o meno questo governo ha una maggioranza solida.



Oh si può essere cosi.
Ma che vi piaccia o meno sono delle bestie che si autodistruggeranno


----------



## Love (18 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Salvini: "Nuovo vertice sul decreto fiscale? Impossibile. Sono qui in Trentino fino a venerdì sera, poi sabato mattina vado a Cernobbio. *Domenica? Domenica c'è il derby e nessuno mi deve rompere i ...*"



Gli farei una standing ovation solo per questo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Di Maio a W l'Italia: "si può parlare di problema politico"*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Ancora Di Maio:"il decreto come è ora non lo possiamo votare"*


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2018)

La cosa delirante è che ora le frange più esaltate 5s (non tutti eh, mi riferisco a quello che leggono travaglio come la bibbia e pendono dalle labbra del sacro blog) attribuiscono la colpa a salvini 
In pratica:
-testo di un decreto approvato in cdm con la firma di tutti
-testo ancora non inviato al quirinale, quindi non c'è stata nessuna macchinazione dopo la firma
-Di maio va da vespa a parlare di manine, poi smentito dai fatti (il testo di cui si lamenta è stato firmato anche da lui)
-E ora hanno il coraggio di dire che la colpa è di salvini e della lega 

Se cade il governo tanto meglio, non vedo l'ora di vedere fico con l'incarico esplorativo e fare il governo col pd, travaglio sta già sbavando
Così si evita quella misura demenziale del reddito di cittadinanza, fare deficit e non usarlo per tagliare le tasse è una cosa che grida vendetta, su questo la meloni ha stra-ragione


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La cosa delirante è che ora le frange più esaltate 5s (non tutti eh, mi riferisco a quello che leggono travaglio come la bibbia e pendono dalle labbra del sacro blog) attribuiscono la colpa a salvini
> In pratica:
> -testo di un decreto approvato in cdm con la firma di tutti
> -testo ancora non inviato al quirinale, quindi non c'è stata nessuna macchinazione dopo la firma
> ...


Si vabbè, far cadere il governo per una roba del genere è da capre ed irresponsabili. Di certo non potrebbero più definirsi il governo del cambiamento.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Anche Matteo Salvini sarà ospite tra poco a W l'Italia.*


----------



## leviatano (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh si può essere cosi.
> Ma che vi piaccia o meno sono delle bestie che si autodistruggeranno



Autodistruggeranno?
con l'opposizione di cadaveri che c'è in parlamento da una parte dall'altra avranno vita facile per i prossimi 20 anni come minimo, concludendo che in tutta europa stanno nascendo pure movimenti populisti di sinistra.
te la dico anche come andrà, che poi posso pure sbagliare, mica sono Sibilla.
Questo governo dura fino a quando si ritornerà alla sovranità nazionale, poi da una parte e dall'altra incominceranno a prendere i posti da una parte a sinistra e da una parte a destra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, far cadere il governo per una roba del genere è da capre ed irresponsabili. Di certo non potrebbero più definirsi il governo del cambiamento.



Il m5s pensa di poter governare da solo per via dei numeri parlamentari di questa "alleanza", senza la lega non vanno da nessuna parte ed è ora che lo capiscano. E fare una colossale presa in giro come questo sussulto complottista sul decreto è quanto di più scorretto si potesse fare


----------



## Milo (18 Ottobre 2018)

Visto l’alternativa (PD), spero che sistemino il decreto e continuino a lavorare.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Salvini: "Problema politico? Ci pagano lo stipendio per dialogare e non per litigare. Gli ultimi che vogliamo aiutare sono i corruttori, i malfattori ed i mafiosi".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Salvini: "Non c'è nessuna crisi. Voglio che questo governo duri cinque anni. Se firmo un accordo, lo mantengo fino in fondo".*


----------



## Milo (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ma di maio c’ è ancora? Non controbatte? Ero curioso...


----------



## leviatano (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Non c'è nessuna crisi. Voglio che questo governo duri cinque anni. Se firmo un accordo, lo mantengo fino in fondo".*.



Quindi tutto finto.
tattica di manovra elettorale da parte del m5s per recuperare dei voti, tutto qui.


----------



## leviatano (18 Ottobre 2018)

Cioè pensate a una ipotetica crisi di governo, quando un programma ospita sia Salvini che Di Maio?.
interessante teoria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2018)

Cvd non succederà nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La cosa delirante è che ora le frange più esaltate 5s (non tutti eh, mi riferisco a quello che leggono travaglio come la bibbia e pendono dalle labbra del sacro blog) attribuiscono la colpa a salvini
> In pratica:
> -testo di un decreto approvato in cdm con la firma di tutti
> -testo ancora non inviato al quirinale, quindi non c'è stata nessuna macchinazione dopo la firma
> ...


Quoto
Giggino va fermato il prima possibile con il suo moto sovietico anacronistico


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Autodistruggeranno?
> con l'opposizione di cadaveri che c'è in parlamento da una parte dall'altra avranno vita facile per i prossimi 20 anni come minimo, concludendo che in tutta europa stanno nascendo pure movimenti populisti di sinistra.
> te la dico anche come andrà, che poi posso pure sbagliare, mica sono Sibilla.
> Questo governo dura fino a quando si ritornerà alla sovranità nazionale, poi da una parte e dall'altra incominceranno a prendere i posti da una parte a sinistra e da una parte a destra.


Non succederà mai 
Non usciremo mai dall’ue e dall’euro...io non sono europeista ma sono realista, è meglio che vi rassegnate. È vero non c’è opposizione e riusciranno a cadere lo stesso quando il vostro giggino ci farà andare in default. Una cosa oscena, sono peggio di quello che c’era prima. Io mi voglio togliere lo sfizio di salvini senza quella parte schifosa di penta stellati al governo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il m5s pensa di poter governare da solo per via dei numeri parlamentari di questa "alleanza", senza la lega non vanno da nessuna parte ed è ora che lo capiscano. E fare una colossale presa in giro come questo sussulto complottista sul decreto è quanto di più scorretto si potesse fare



Giggino campa solo di questo. Ma che contenuti ha?


----------



## leviatano (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai
> Non usciremo mai dall’ue e dall’euro...io non sono europeista ma sono realista, è meglio che vi rassegnate. È vero non c’è opposizione e riusciranno a cadere lo stesso quando il vostro giggino ci farà andare in default. Una cosa oscena, sono peggio di quello che c’era prima. Io mi voglio togliere lo sfizio di salvini senza quella parte schifosa di penta stellati al governo



guarda, io sono pure stanco di ripetere le stesse cose agli stessi argomenti.
Già sei juventino e non è un punto a tuo favore, se poi tifi per il default, ti meriti il pesos argentino e la fila alla caritas con la minestra fumante della knorr.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> guarda, io sono pure stanco di ripetere le stesse cose agli stessi argomenti.
> Già sei juventino e non è un punto a tuo favore, se poi tifi per il default, ti meriti il pesos argentino e la fila alla caritas con la minestra fumante della knorr.



Come al solito non hai capito nulla. Io per scongiurare il default vorrei che sti pagliacci cadessero
Il mio essere juventino compensa il tuo essere grillino e credo sia pure peggio


----------



## GenioSavicevic (18 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di maio è il peggio che questo paese abbia mai espresso. È una vergogna per il paese.
> Questo è il governo più scrauso di sempre, ne combinano sempre una peggio dell’altra



Anche fosse il primo degli incapaci, non può essere peggio dei LADRI che ci sono stati prima. Il fatto che tu reputi il governo Berlusconi, colluso con la mafia fino al midollo, migliore di uno semplicemente gestito da un incapace già ti cataloga. Capisco che voi gobbi abbiate tutto fuorchè indegnazione per i ladri, visto che ne siete i primi rappresentanti nel calcio, ma te lo ripeto, io preferisco l'incapacità alla disonestà, purtroppo con gente come te noi italiani resteremo sempre un paese incivile e destinato al peggio, un paese dove la disonestà non viene rigettata ma tifata è un paese che può solo morire.
Poi se devo essere sincero scrivi un pò troppo quì dentro, non c'è un forum gobbo o una di mafia in cui andare a passare il tuo tempo? Non perchè scrivi solo troppo, ma hai proprio un modo di porti che non mi piace per nulla, anche fossi milanista. Siccome sei simpatico solo a te stesso se vai sul forum di tuoi simili non mi dispiacerebbe. Magari ce n'è uno anche di berlusconi, cercalo.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Anche fosse il primo degli incapaci, non può essere peggio dei LADRI che ci sono stati prima. Il fatto che tu reputi il governo Berlusconi, colluso con la mafia fino al midollo, migliore di uno semplicemente gestito da un incapace già ti cataloga. Capisco che voi gobbi abbiate tutto fuorchè indegnazione per i ladri, visto che ne siete i primi rappresentanti nel calcio, ma te lo ripeto, io preferisco l'incapacità alla disonestà, purtroppo con gente come te noi italiani resteremo sempre un paese incivile e destinato al peggio, un paese dove la disonestà non viene rigettata ma tifata è un paese che può solo morire.
> Poi se devo essere sincero scrivi un pò troppo quì dentro, non c'è un forum gobbo o una di mafia in cui andare a passare il tuo tempo? Non perchè scrivi solo troppo, ma hai proprio un modo di porti che non mi piace per nulla, anche fossi milanista. Siccome sei simpatico solo a te stesso se vai sul forum di tuoi simili non mi dispiacerebbe. Magari ce n'è uno anche di berlusconi, cercalo.



A gente come te non rispondo nemmeno.
Voi grillini siete tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino, se no non si spiegherebbero troppe cose.
Chiedi ad un moderatore di allontanarmi se credi che io lo meriti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> fanno finta di litigare per arrivare alle europee a fare incetta di voti per poi ritornare nei ranghi.
> che vi piaccia o meno questo governo ha una maggioranza solida.



Non so se facciano finta, io non credo ma probabilmente non sarà adesso che cadranno, almeno la finanziaria proveranno a farla. Quello che mi piace non lo so nemmeno io, perché questi non mi ispirano per niente fiducia ma se penso alle altre due alternative che ora sono fuori o a un altro governo tecnico mi fanno ancora più paura.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A gente come te non rispondo nemmeno.
> Voi grillini siete tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino, se no non si spiegherebbero troppe cose.
> Chiedi ad un moderatore di allontanarmi se credi che io lo meriti



Anche voi ladri siete tutti uguali: lo siete fino al midollo, ne siete coscienti e la cosa vi crea un senso di superiorità credendovi più furbi degli altri, ma pur di ammetterlo uccidereste vostra madre. Silvio sei tu?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Anche voi ladri siete tutti uguali: lo siete fino al midollo, ne siete coscienti e la cosa vi crea un senso di superiorità credendovi più furbi degli altri, ma pur di ammetterlo uccidereste vostra madre. Silvio sei tu?



Ma come ti permetti? Chi ti conosce? Ladro dillo a tuo fratello o al tuo amico di maio..siete fuori, datevi una calmata invasati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2018)

Datevi una calmata.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Fatemi capire, la grande polemica si basa sulla versione dei fatti per cui il ministro del lavoro si è accorto solo dopo che una parte del decreto favorisce l'illecito e lo renderebbe di fatto un condono, quindi si è attivato per bloccare tutto.
Davvero un mascalzone questo Di Maio.
Se avesse avuto un pò di dignità e rispetto per gli italiani sarebbe rimasto ZITTO e avrebbe approvato il decreto così com'è, a favorire le porcate, come si fa in Itaglia. Invece no, si permette di fare il precisino.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Domenica c'è il derby e nessuno mi deve rompere i ..."


...

Dico solo: 30% di voti secondo i sondaggi.
Probabilmente avesse detto che non poteva neanche sabato...35%!



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Fa benissimo Salvini a tenere ben fermo il punto, avanti così


Fa benissimo? Avanti così?
Ehm...quella parte del decreto favorisce i reati di riciclaggio e autoriciclaggio che sono in genere legati alla criminalità organizzata e alla corruzione. Sei sicuro di quello che dici?



sunburn ha scritto:


> Per il bene dell'Italia


Il grande assente. Il concetto madre. Qualcuno, incredibilmente, se lo ricorda. Tutti gli altri..nella malattia politica e nelle logiche folli da stadio


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di maio è il peggio che questo paese abbia mai espresso. È una vergogna per il paese.
> Questo è il governo più scrauso di sempre, ne combinano sempre una peggio dell’altra


Da questo primo messaggio ero rimasto scioccato. Pensavo "qui non si può parlare neanche di poca memoria storica, è semplicemente (e senza offesa) incoscienza. Incoscienza".
Poi ho visto gli altri messaggi, insulti a caso sulla persona come se ne vedono ovunque. Allora ho capito, semplice malafede. Tanto per cambiare



GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Anche fosse il primo degli incapaci, non può essere peggio dei LADRI che ci sono stati prima. Il fatto che tu reputi il governo Berlusconi, colluso con la mafia fino al midollo, migliore di uno semplicemente gestito da un incapace già ti cataloga. Capisco che voi gobbi abbiate tutto fuorchè indegnazione per i ladri, visto che ne siete i primi rappresentanti nel calcio, ma te lo ripeto, io preferisco l'incapacità alla disonestà, purtroppo con gente come te noi italiani resteremo sempre un paese incivile e destinato al peggio, un paese dove la disonestà non viene rigettata ma tifata è un paese che può solo morire.
> Poi se devo essere sincero scrivi un pò troppo quì dentro, non c'è un forum gobbo o una di mafia in cui andare a passare il tuo tempo? Non perchè scrivi solo troppo, ma hai proprio un modo di porti che non mi piace per nulla, anche fossi milanista. Siccome sei simpatico solo a te stesso se vai sul forum di tuoi simili non mi dispiacerebbe. Magari ce n'è uno anche di berlusconi, cercalo.


La spiegazione non fa una grinza. Ma è come una malattia divenuta cronica: c'è, davvero, ancora bisogno di dire queste cose?
Gli oppositori sembrano dei pazzi che si sono cavati gli occhi, così che non possano più vedere del nuovo, un alternativa. Sono a una condizione permanente. Raggiunta questa, non resta che sbraitare e urlare impazziti per ogni cosa storta o apparente tale che fanno questi mostri immondi del 5 Stelle: i nemici dell'Italia.
Non noto in realtà neanche una grande tempistica da parte loro: stanno gridando allo SCANDALO perchè Di Maio, anzichè farsi i fatti suoi o andarsi a guardare la partita di pallone come fa il buon D) Salvini, decide di mettersi volontariamente nei guai sottolineando che una parte del decreto favorisce l'illecito


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Io credo che l'italiano sia ancora piuttosto debole. Debole psicologicamente. In questo stesso post infatti si legge della stima e della gasatura che Salvini provoca nella gente: "politicamente è un drago" "se li mangia tutti" "è tosto".
L'italiano ha bisogno della figura forte, perchè secondo la concezione comune di politica conta fare i duri davanti ai microfoni, come i film d'azione americani. 

"Lo giuro sul vangelo"
"Per i migranti...la pacchia è finita"

Sono certamente frasi ad effetto. La seconda sarebbe degna perfino di schwarzenegger in terminator. Non scherzo PURTROPPO.

I fatti invece sono incredibilmente secondari.
E lo stiamo vedendo anche con le ultime dichiarazioni di Salvini: "non possiamo rifare il decreto daccapo, avanti tutta" o "domenica c'è il derby, nessuno mi deve rompere i c...".

Il fatto è che Salvini dice che se fosse per lui il decreto ormai resterebbe così com'è, con la sezione utile al crimine, perchè non c'è tempo, perchè ci sarebbe troppo lavoro e perchè c'è la partita.
Ma ciò che rimane più impresso, ad alcuni, è la linea TOSTA e DECISA con cui dice quello che pensa, quale che sia il contenuto. Che incredibilmente viene ignorato.


La visione di quella frangia di italiani su Di Maio:
Ovviamente i fatti sono del tutto ignorati a priori e posteriori. TRANNE che non tornino utili ad attaccarlo o più frequentemente ad insultarlo.
La base è che si tratta "di un ragazzetto, troppo giovane e troppo sbarbato per essere colui che ci "comanda". Gli altri hanno Putin. Gente tosta. Di Maio è quello della laurea mancata e delle bibite. Non ci sa fare proprio. Berlusconi con tutti i difetti che aveva, era una figura di spessore. DI MAIO NON MI INCUTE RIVERENZA, COSA CHE A ME INCONSCIO TREMANTE SERVE, QUINDI NON LO VOTO E NON GLI PORTO NEANCHE RISPETTO. Di Maio è e resterà sempre il bibbitaro".


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Da questo primo messaggio ero rimasto scioccato. Pensavo "qui non si può parlare neanche di poca memoria storica, è semplicemente (e senza offesa) incoscienza. Incoscienza".
> Poi ho visto gli altri messaggi, insulti a caso sulla persona come se ne vedono ovunque. Allora ho capito, semplice malafede. Tanto per cambiare
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahahha malafede ahahahahahah
Mi fate morire  Perzone falze! Malafedeh! Kastaaaa1!1! siete uno spasso


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'italiano sia ancora piuttosto debole. Debole psicologicamente. In questo stesso post infatti si legge della stima e della gasatura che Salvini provoca nella gente: "politicamente è un drago" "se li mangia tutti" "è tosto".
> L'italiano ha bisogno della figura forte, perchè secondo la concezione comune di politica conta fare i duri davanti ai microfoni, come i film d'azione americani.
> 
> "Lo giuro sul vangelo"
> ...



Malafede... nah!
Ma sul resto sono abbastanza d'accordo.
Uno dice: domenica c'è il derby, non dovete rompere i c... 
E noi anziché dirgli: fenomeno governi l'italia tu domenica lavori e non rompi le palle... lo votiamo...
Su Di Maio... faccio parte di chi lo trova un ragazzetto sbarbato. Non mi ha mai convinto e mai lo voterei, ma hai ragione sul fatto che oramai che è là... tanto vale dargli una possibilità. Ma non tanto per lui, più che altro per il bene della nostra bellissima Italia, che soffrirebbe enormemente una crisi di governo in questo momento


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, la grande polemica si basa sulla versione dei fatti per cui il ministro del lavoro si è accorto solo dopo che una parte del decreto favorisce l'illecito e lo renderebbe di fatto un condono, quindi si è attivato per bloccare tutto.
> Davvero un mascalzone questo Di Maio.
> Se avesse avuto un pò di dignità e rispetto per gli italiani sarebbe rimasto ZITTO e avrebbe approvato il decreto così com'è, a favorire le porcate, come si fa in Itaglia. Invece no, si permette di fare il precisino.


No. Di Maio ha partecipato all'approvazione del decreto e l'ha firmato. La sera è andato in TV gridando al complotto e parlando di cospiratori che avrebbero modificato il decreto dopo l'approvazione. Il giorno dopo viene fuori che il decreto era stato approvato e firmato da Di Maio esattamente come è giunto al Quirinale, senza subire alcuna modifica. 
Un leader di partito che non sa neanche cosa approva, in un Paese civile viene accompagnato alla porta dal suo stesso partito. Il fatto che tu lo difenda è l'ennesima dimostrazione che in politica si ragiona come tifosi al bar sport che difendono a ogni costo la propria squadra. E questa è la causa principale del decadimento politico, istituzionale e culturale di questo Paese.

Ps: basta con la storia della malafede perché questo argomento si potrebbe usare contro chiunque, anche contro di te. Ad esempio ti si potrebbe dire che difendi Di Maio perché vuoi avere 800 euro al mese stando col sedere sul divano. Sarebbe una valida argomentazione? Ovviamente no, ma sarebbe dello stesso spessore intellettuale di quelle che utilizzi tu.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No. Di Maio ha partecipato all'approvazione del decreto e l'ha firmato. La sera è andato in TV gridando al complotto e parlando di cospiratori che avrebbero modificato il decreto dopo l'approvazione. *Il giorno dopo viene fuori che il decreto era stato approvato e firmato da Di Maio esattamente come è giunto al Quirinale, senza subire alcuna modifica. *
> *Un leader di partito che non sa neanche cosa approva, in un Paese civile viene accompagnato alla porta dal suo stesso partito.* Il fatto che tu lo difenda è l'ennesima dimostrazione che in politica si ragiona come tifosi al bar sport che difendono a ogni costo la propria squadra. E questa è la causa principale del decadimento politico, istituzionale e culturale di questo Paese.



Non patteggio né per Di Maio né per Salvini ma qui vorrei dare un po' una precisazione perché troppo spesso si parla dando le cose per scontate e si ragiona davvero in modo infantile, passatemi il termine.

Asserire che uno firma senza leggere, che non sa quello che approva è ridicolo..parliamo di un decreto di 30 pagine di articoli, all'interno di una legge di bilancio..se pensiamo che ogni ministro la legga e conosca nel dettaglio davvero non sappiamo come funziona il parlamento e il governo..ma ci sta eh, perché vedete sti politici che vanno in TV e rispondono sempre a tutto e quindi inconsciamente pensate che stiano tutto il giorno li a studiare e a documentarsi, non che hanno chi gli prepara una risposta scritta e loro la imparano a memoria..

Di Maio probabilmente era giunto ad un accordo che poi è stato modificato, e il testo a lui sottoposto era diverso DAGLI ACCORDI..

Se è andata così (ed è quello che credo, la Lega ha fatto la furba) ben ha fatto a denunciare lui PRIMA altrimenti poi immaginiamo cosa sarebbe successo se a scoprirlo fossero stati quelli dell'opposizione in Parlamento


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non patteggio né per Di Maio né per Salvini ma qui vorrei dare un po' una precisazione perché troppo spesso si parla dando le cose per scontate e si ragiona davvero in modo infantile, passatemi il termine.
> 
> Asserire che uno firma senza leggere, che non sa quello che approva è ridicolo..parliamo di un decreto di 30 pagine di articoli, all'interno di una legge di bilancio..se pensiamo che ogni ministro la legga e conosca nel dettaglio davvero non sappiamo come funziona il parlamento e il governo..ma ci sta eh, perché vedete sti politici che vanno in TV e rispondono sempre a tutto e quindi inconsciamente pensate che stiano tutto il giorno li a studiare e a documentarsi, non che hanno chi gli prepara una risposta scritta e loro la imparano a memoria..
> 
> ...



Prima dici "asserire che uno firma senza leggere, che non sa quello che approva è ridicolo", poi dici che i ministri non leggono quello che approvano. Mettiti d'accordo... 

Ps: io non firmo neanche il contratto con la compagnia telefonica senza aver prima letto il contratto, se i ministri non leggono quello che approvano, siamo a posto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Prima dici "asserire che uno firma senza leggere, che non sa quello che approva è ridicolo", poi dici che i ministri non leggono quello che approvano. Mettiti d'accordo...
> 
> Ps:* io non firmo neanche il contratto con la compagnia telefonica senza aver prima letto il contratto, se i ministri non leggono quello che approvano, siamo a posto.*



E invece è proprio quello che avviene, hanno chi legge per loro e infatti alla fine a Di Maio la modifica sull'accordo è arrivata, perché effettivamente qualcuno ha letto tutto il testo.
Ma tu hai idea di quante direttive europee sono state rese legge dello stato senza che di fatto il parlamento le avesse capite? Crediamo davvero che ogni deputato/senatore, compresi quelli che stanno in TV/radio 7 giorni su 7 leggano sta roba?

La prima frase ha pieno senso, il concetto è che affermi una cosa "firmare senza leggere" come fosse chissà quale follia mentre invece è la prassi..soprattutto basta modificare leggermente un articolo per rendere un senso diverso a una legge..hai mai letto una legge per caso? Se credi che basti leggere per capire mi sa di no.

Poi riguardo al tuo PS, se tu sei così lesto che leggi tutto bravo..io quando firmo per l'assicurazione della macchina con l'operatore davanti non riesco a leggere le 3 pagine di clausole e anche quando ho aperto il conto in banca, il modulo informativo di 40 pagine non l'ho letto..probabilmente tu si.....


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mi chiedo certa gente dove abbia vissuto negli ultimi non dico 5 ma 30 anni...aldilà delle boiate che si sentono dai media dove ciascuno tira l'acqua al mulino di chi gli paga lo stipendio, e questa cosa vien dimenticata quando fa comodo sia da una parte che dall'altra...vedo "tifosi" anche in politica darsi all'insulto libero...è impossibile ormai una discussione nel merito delle questioni che vengono trattate da questo o quel governo...è una guerra tra fronti opposti dove si è ricaduti ancora una volta nella trappola del pro o contro tizio piuttosto che caio...uno forcaiolo, l'altro è un bibitaro, uno fascista e l'altro in demenza senile....

La nota positiva di questo governo aldilà delle ideologie e simpatie di ciascuno quando è nato era che venissero per una volta tanto prima i contenuti e dopo le persone...ci stiamo ricascando tutti alla grande senza rendercene conto e qui i media iniziano a raccogliere i frutti del lavoro denigratorio degli ultimi mesi, pochi mesi e siamo già a Salvini vs Di Maio vs Juncker vs Renzi vs Resto del mondo.

Con questo non voglio dire che tutto ciò che viene presentato dal governo sia valido nè che non verranno commessi o siano stati commessi errori ma il livello della discussione in generale è caduto nuovamente in basso e non poco...probabilmente è in definitiva il nostro livello...tristezza


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Ottobre 2018)

niente di nuovo in italia. L'italia non e' governabile ( diciamo gli Italiani non sono governabili).
Tutti i partiti sono incapaci. Non c'e' niente da fare


----------



## Davidoff (19 Ottobre 2018)

Ho visto qualche intervento fa nominare nella stessa frase Putin e Salvini/Di Maio...ma seriamente? Avercelo un Putin...quello è il tipo d'uomo che servirebbe al potere per fare quello che va fatto. Finché i politici saranno costretti a sparare cavolate e promesse irrealizzabili per tenersi i voti sul breve termine non potranno mai fare quello che serve veramente, cioè misure strutturali, tagli impopolari, riforme che programmino un futuro migliore. Cose praticamente impossibili, a meno di non avere la forza necessaria per condurre la nave anche durante la tempesta. La democrazia è una forma di governo lenta e confusionaria, basta guardare le differenze tra paesi come India e Cina per rendersene conto.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

tutto il resto è fuffa, qualcuno nella Lega ha provato a fare il furbo, io stesso ho sentito in tv Salvini dichiarare che lui non è assolutamente contrario ai condoni,
Nel frattempo Conte e Di Maio lo hanno messo a cuccia e sabato presenzierà al consiglio dei ministri per rimangiarsi i suoi capitoletti, chissà magari aveva preso qualche accordo a Arcore durante una delle sue tante visite... non scordiamoci che i loro veri alleati sono sempre quelli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ho visto qualche intervento fa nominare nella stessa frase Putin e Salvini/Di Maio...ma seriamente? Avercelo un Putin...quello è il tipo d'uomo che servirebbe al potere per fare quello che va fatto. Finché i politici saranno costretti a sparare cavolate e promesse irrealizzabili per tenersi i voti sul breve termine non potranno mai fare quello che *serve veramente, cioè misure strutturali, tagli impopolari, riforme che programmino un futuro migliore. *Cose praticamente impossibili, a meno di non avere la forza necessaria per condurre la nave anche durante la tempesta. La democrazia è una forma di governo lenta e confusionaria, basta guardare le differenze tra paesi come India e Cina per rendersene conto.



Futuro migliore per chi? Per gli amici del potente di turno? O come oggi le misure che le corporations dettano alle istituzioni come l'UE?

Che poi il sovrano assoluto mica sempre ti va bene..ti può capitare un Alessandro Magno come anche un Luigi XIV.....


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Ottobre 2018)

Quanto era bello i tempi della DC e PCI, si votava uno o l'altra adesso solo chaos. Il problema dell'italia e la produttivita' troppo bassa. Tagliare le spese e con i soldi risparmiati abbassare le tasse. Togliere delle leggi inefficienti. La burocrazia troppo rigida la lentezza di decidere e di fare ( ma non solo quella statale ma anche nel privato). Io taglerei gli statali troppi e non efficienti. Diminuire i corpi di polizia. La guardia di finanza non serve e' compito della polizia come in altri paesi. Piccoli comuni sotto 5000 abitanti devono sparire si devono mettere insieme. Un paesino di 200 abitanti ha un sindaco mi viene da ridere. Io sono nato in una regione di 320000 abitanti ( Molise) ha piu' sindaci che imprese private. Dopo una regione che non serva a nulla si mettessero dinuovo insieme con l'abbruzo come e' stato in passato. Ci sono molte possibilita' di tagliare le spese ma non si fa niente.


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> tutto il resto è fuffa, qualcuno nella Lega ha provato a fare il furbo, io stesso ho sentito in tv Salvini dichiarare che lui non è assolutamente contrario ai condoni,
> Nel frattempo Conte e Di Maio lo hanno messo a cuccia e sabato presenzierà al consiglio dei ministri per rimangiarsi i suoi capitoletti, chissà magari aveva preso qualche accordo a Arcore durante una delle sue tante visite... non scordiamoci che i loro veri alleati sono sempre quelli...



credo che la nuova possibile maggioranza sia quella che ha presenziato dalla Meloni sabato scorso,con Giancarlo Giorgetti e Giovanni Toti. Salvini aspetta a far saltare in banco fin quando non ha la certezza di avere la maggioranza SENZA l'apporto di Silvio che con Tajani e compagnia sarebbe completamente indigesto all'elettorato leghista. Fai caso ma da Giovanni Toti non si sono sentite parole negative verso questo governo


----------



## James Watson (19 Ottobre 2018)

Non ho letto tutti i commenti,
pur non condividendo praticamente quasi nessuna misura del decreto questa volta, su questa precisa vicenda, mi tocca dare ragione a salvini (ma pensa te, dove siamo arrivati)


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> credo che la nuova possibile maggioranza sia quella che ha presenziato dalla Meloni sabato scorso,con Giancarlo Giorgetti e Giovanni Toti. Salvini aspetta a far saltare in banco fin quando non ha la certezza di avere la maggioranza SENZA l'apporto di Silvio che con Tajani e compagnia sarebbe completamente indigesto all'elettorato leghista. Fai caso ma da Giovanni Toti non si sono sentite parole negative verso questo governo



Se la Lega lascia i cinquestelle, gli elettori di destra che sono tornati alla base rivoteranno M5S,
non avrebbero la maggioranza, Berlusconi non lascera mai FI a Totti, che dal canto suo se crea un partito ad hoc prende lo 0,

Sia Salvini che Di Maio hanno dichiarato che questo governo andrà avanti ben oltre i 5 anni, c'è da credegli, hanno l'Italia in pugno, perchè gettare l'occasione? Salvini soprattutto, se si alleano con un soggetto di destra popolare bonificato da Berlusconi, rischierebbero di divenire presto subalterni.

Oggi io non vedo alternative, chi vuole andae al governo, deve convivere con le regole dei cinquestelle, che sia la destra o una sinistra rinnovata, anche lei purificata dai Renziani e fogna simile.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Ottobre 2018)

a me non mi importa piu' niente di che colore e' il governo. si facessero le riforme e basta. I miei genitori ed io siamo emigrati all'estero, perche in L'italia non dava la possibilita' di una vita degna di essere chiamata vita. E 50 anni dopo non e' cambiato niente. I Colori sono cambiati, i politici si sono cambiati, ma la sostanza no. E sono incazzato nero di dover vivere in un paese straniero per lavorare. E voi compaesani che vivete ancora l'aggiu datevi una mossa e pensateci un po' sopra, non e' colpa sempre della germania & co. che l'italia non va avanti. Pensate un po' come potete cambiare le cose. Il mondo corre e l'Italia e' una lumaca. E voi parlate in questo forum, se quel partito lasciasse la coalizione e quello.. la solita storia, niente di nuovo


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Se la Lega lascia i cinquestelle, gli elettori di destra che sono tornati alla base rivoteranno M5S,
> non avrebbero la maggioranza, Berlusconi non lascera mai FI a Totti, che dal canto suo se crea un partito ad hoc prende lo 0,
> 
> Sia Salvini che Di Maio hanno dichiarato che questo governo andrà avanti ben oltre i 5 anni, c'è da credegli, hanno l'Italia in pugno, perchè gettare l'occasione? Salvini soprattutto, se si alleano con un soggetto di destra popolare bonificato da Berlusconi, rischierebbero di divenire presto subalterni.
> ...



non sono d'accordo con te sull'elettorato di destra,e comunque in caso di crisi i 5 stelle potrebbero puntare sul PD e costruire una solida maggioranza. Tutto dipende dall'assemblea del Pd di Gennaio,da come ne uscira' Matteo Renzi e soprattutto dall'esito delle Europee di Maggio...una Lega al 33/34% farebbe venire voglia a Salvini di far saltare il banco in fretta


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Ottobre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Quanto era bello i tempi della DC e PCI, si votava uno o l'altra adesso solo chaos. Il problema dell'italia e la produttivita' troppo bassa. Tagliare le spese e con i soldi risparmiati abbassare le tasse. Togliere delle leggi inefficienti. La burocrazia troppo rigida la lentezza di decidere e di fare ( ma non solo quella statale ma anche nel privato). Io taglerei gli statali troppi e non efficienti. Diminuire i corpi di polizia. La guardia di finanza non serve e' compito della polizia come in altri paesi. Piccoli comuni sotto 5000 abitanti devono sparire si devono mettere insieme. Un paesino di 200 abitanti ha un sindaco mi viene da ridere. Io sono nato in una regione di 320000 abitanti ( Molise) ha piu' sindaci che imprese private. Dopo una regione che non serva a nulla si mettessero dinuovo insieme con l'abbruzo come e' stato in passato. Ci sono molte possibilita' di tagliare le spese ma non si fa niente.



D'accordo su alcuni punti ma l'Italia ha un territorio talmente eterogeneo per cui le stesse regole non possono funzionare ovunque, io per esempio abito in un comune di 4500 abitanti che sorge tra altri 4 comuni circa con lo stesso numero di abitanti. Ti assicuro che un accorpamento sarebbe ingestibile...se tu fai una ricerca sulla vastità dei comuni in Lombardia trovi 3 di questi 4 comuni ai primi 3 posti...tutti e tre più vasti del comune di Milano per dire e tutti e 3 intorno ai 5000 abitanti. Realtà troppo diverse per essere normate e governate con logiche uniformi al resto del paese.

E' giusto riconoscere le specificità dei vari territori da Nord a Sud, è molto difficile però trovare persone oneste che amministrino le risorse.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2018)

Io direi che tralasciando farse , teatrini, pessime figure e cadute di stile più o meno organizzate stiamo solo girando attorno al vero snodo del problema :
Salvini, Di maio o Di maio +Salvini vogliono favorire il riciclaggio di denaro.
Ma ci rendiamo conto????
Non si doveva chiudere con queste porcate??


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io direi che tralasciando farse , teatrini, pessime figure e cadute di stile più o meno organizzate stiamo solo girando attorno al vero snodo del problema :
> Salvini, Di maio o Di maio +Salvini vogliono favorire il riciclaggio di denaro.
> Ma ci rendiamo conto????
> Non si doveva chiudere con queste porcate??



? veramente è successo l'esatto opposto. Il casino si è creato proprio per NON favorirlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ? veramente è successo l'esatto opposto. Il casino si è creato proprio per NON favorirlo.



Qualcuno lo vuole lollo, inutile girarci attorno.
Poi sta a noi credere o meno che Di Maio sapesse nulla o che la 'manina' abbia modificato il tutto.
Di concreto cosa abbiamo in mano? Che Salvini lo vuole!!!!
E' questa la notizia che dovrebbe farci incaxxare come iene.
E francamente non capisco come si possa osannare Salvini nonostante questo incredibile passaggio.


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Ottobre 2018)

Io non capisco tutti questi attacchi gratuiti a Di Maio.
A me personalmente sembra che ce la stiano mettendo tutta per cambiare un paese allo sfascio.
Qual' è il problema? Ha forse fatto male a portare alla luce un testo che sembra manomesso?


----------



## Davidoff (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Futuro migliore per chi? Per gli amici del potente di turno? O come oggi le misure che le corporations dettano alle istituzioni come l'UE?
> 
> Che poi il sovrano assoluto mica sempre ti va bene..ti può capitare un Alessandro Magno come anche un Luigi XIV.....



Vero, ma in caso ci sia da sostituirlo basta togliere una persona sola per poter fare piazza pulita. Nel nostro sistema, come è abbastanza evidente, si formano cancri ramificati che è praticamente impossibile estirpare. I favori agli amici li fanno anche i nostri "amati" parlamentari e a scendere tutti i governatori regionali, perfino i sindaci, è la natura umana. 

Comunque capisco di avere idee troppo distanti dal politically correct, no problem.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo con te sull'elettorato di destra,e comunque in caso di crisi i 5 stelle potrebbero puntare sul PD e costruire una solida maggioranza. Tutto dipende dall'assemblea del Pd di Gennaio,da come ne uscira' Matteo Renzi e soprattutto dall'esito delle Europee di Maggio...una Lega al 33/34% farebbe venire voglia a Salvini di far saltare il banco in fretta



Nessuno governa da solo, il centrodestra anche unito, ammesso che gli italiani siano così idioti da votarlo, prende ottimisticamente il 42/43%, ma più probabilmente non tocca il 40%, 
Una Lega anche primo partito alle elezioni, cosa che dubito molto se facesse saltare il governo per fare uno scudo fiscale che comunque non è nemmeno nei suoi programmi o accetterebbe il governone, in cui gli smonterebbero tutte le sue battaglie che ha acquisito, o torna a testa bassa dal M5S.

QUesto governo è destinato a litigare su molti argomenti, ma dubito che si sfasci, sono pure illusioni delle miserabili opposizioni di questi giorni, che drammaticamente vediamo che non riescono a evolversi, sono arricciate su se stesse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Vero, ma in caso ci sia da sostituirlo basta togliere una persona sola per poter fare piazza pulita. Nel nostro sistema, come è abbastanza evidente, si formano cancri ramificati che è praticamente impossibile estirpare. I favori agli amici li fanno anche i nostri "amati" parlamentari e a scendere tutti i governatori regionali, perfino i sindaci, è la natura umana.
> 
> Comunque capisco di avere idee troppo distanti dal *politically correct,* no problem.



Io sono politically Scorrect per definizione..non credo sia questo il problema


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E invece è proprio quello che avviene, hanno chi legge per loro e infatti alla fine a Di Maio la modifica sull'accordo è arrivata, perché effettivamente qualcuno ha letto tutto il testo.
> Ma tu hai idea di quante direttive europee sono state rese legge dello stato senza che di fatto il parlamento le avesse capite? Crediamo davvero che ogni deputato/senatore, compresi quelli che stanno in TV/radio 7 giorni su 7 leggano sta roba?
> 
> La prima frase ha pieno senso, il concetto è che affermi una cosa "firmare senza leggere" come fosse chissà quale follia mentre invece è la prassi..soprattutto basta modificare leggermente un articolo per rendere un senso diverso a una legge..hai mai letto una legge per caso? Se credi che basti leggere per capire mi sa di no.
> ...


No aspetta, qui si sta parlando di una norma introdotta ex novo, quindi non una di quelle "all'art 590998-quinquies della legge 5897293857 del 3458 avanti Cristo sono cancellate le parole 'e con' ".
Stiamo inoltre parlando di una norma qualificante la manovra, sulla quale si discute da mesi. E tu, ministro e vice presidente del consiglio, che ha fatto battaglie contro un certo modo di fare politica, manco te la leggi e, sapendo di aver firmato e approvato senza leggere, vai in televisione a dire che il testo è stato modificato nelle segrete del Quirinal? Sarò scemo io, ma a me sembra follia.

Io, prima di fare un contratto, vado sul sito della compagnia telefonica o assicurativa e mi leggo le condizioni contrattuali. Tu non lo fai, ma ti considero una persona intelligente e sono certo che, qualora venisse fuori qualche clausola strana, diresti "sono stato un fesso a firmare senza leggere" e non ti metteresti a sproloquiare in Tv di complotti ai tuoi danni.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No aspetta, qui si sta parlando di una norma introdotta ex novo, quindi non una di quelle "all'art 590998-quinquies della legge 5897293857 del 3458 avanti Cristo sono cancellate le parole 'e con' ".
> Stiamo inoltre parlando di una norma qualificante la manovra, sulla quale si discute da mesi. E tu, ministro e vice presidente del consiglio, che ha fatto battaglie contro un certo modo di fare politica, manco te la leggi e, sapendo di aver firmato e approvato senza leggere, vai in televisione a dire che il testo è stato modificato nelle segrete del Quirinal? Sarò scemo io, ma a me sembra follia.
> 
> Io, prima di fare un contratto, vado sul sito della compagnia telefonica o assicurativa e mi leggo le condizioni contrattuali. Tu non lo fai, ma ti considero una persona intelligente e sono certo che, qualora venisse fuori qualche clausola strana, diresti "sono stato un fesso a firmare senza leggere" e non ti metteresti a sproloquiare in Tv di complotti ai tuoi danni.



Senza offesa dal mio punto di vista cianci in folle, o meglio guardi la pagliuzza nell'occhio ignorando la trave nel posteriore...

Qui la situazione è molto semplice, qualcuno ha cercato di inserire il solito scudo fiscale, che fra l'altro tutti i precedenti governi hanno sempre approvato. è del tutto ininfluente se la norma era già presente e i grillini non se ne erano accorti o se è stata aggiunta in seguito.

Il M5S si stà opponendo e probabilmente ci riuscirà, il resto è fuffa,
la forma non cambia la sostanza, come scorrettamente vorresti far credere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Salvini: "Dopo le nuvole torna il sereno. Domani sono a Roma per risolvere i problemi. Chi si arrende ha già perso."*


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *No aspetta, qui si sta parlando di una norma introdotta ex novo, quindi non una di quelle "all'art 590998-quinquies della legge 5897293857 del 3458 avanti Cristo sono cancellate le parole 'e con' ".*
> Stiamo inoltre parlando di una norma qualificante la manovra, sulla quale si discute da mesi. E tu, ministro e vice presidente del consiglio, che ha fatto battaglie contro un certo modo di fare politica, manco te la leggi e, sapendo di aver firmato e approvato senza leggere, vai in televisione a dire che il testo è stato modificato nelle segrete del Quirinal? Sarò scemo io, ma a me sembra follia.
> 
> Io, prima di fare un contratto, vado sul sito della compagnia telefonica o assicurativa e mi leggo le condizioni contrattuali. Tu non lo fai, ma ti considero una persona intelligente e sono certo che, qualora venisse fuori qualche clausola strana, diresti "sono stato un fesso a firmare senza leggere" e *non ti metteresti a sproloquiare in Tv di complotti ai tuoi danni.*



Sul primo punto non posso postare link esterni ma basta che cerchi su google "DL fiscale 2019 pdf" e vedrai che in due passaggi trovi la bozza del decreto..prova a leggerla, scommetto non arrivi al 5° comma del primo articolo che sei già col mal di testa..
E ricordo che parliamo di una parte della legge di bilancio che è più ampia e tocca molti punti e Di Maio non è nemmeno premier ma ministro del lavoro quindi non è in teoria nemmeno materia sua diretta..

L'esempio di me che mi sento fesso è diverso..io mica ho stabilito con la compagnia le clausole verbalmente e poi loro hanno messo giù un contratto diverso..qui Di Maio era d'accordo su alcuni punti..ma nel testo del decreto sono stati messi giù diversamente..ha fatto BENE ha denunciare lui prima che l'opposizione se ne uscisse con cose strane..

E anzi dirò di più, questa cosa ha tutta l'aria di un giochetto atto a screditare il M5S...inizio a sospettare di un trucchetto della Lega per mettere i colleghi in cattiva luce e portarsi a casa consensi..scommettiamo che se Di Maio non denunciava la cosa l'opposizione avrebbe usato sta storia per mettere i 5S in cattiva luce?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Dopo le nuvole torna il sereno. Domani sono a Roma per risolvere i problemi. Chi si arrende ha già perso."*



Toh..che strano....stavolta ti hanno preso in castagna Matté...


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Senza offesa dal mio punto di vista cianci in folle, o meglio guardi la pagliuzza nell'occhio ignorando la trave nel posteriore...
> 
> Qui la situazione è molto semplice, qualcuno ha cercato di inserire il solito scudo fiscale, che fra l'altro tutti i precedenti governi hanno sempre approvato. è del tutto ininfluente se la norma era già presente e i grillini non se ne erano accorti o se è stata aggiunta in seguito.
> 
> ...


Non "qualcuno", ma il partito di governo alleato. E non l'ha fatto di nascosto, ma nella sede a ciò deputata. E' ininfluente che qualcuno approvi un testo che non conosce? Bene. Avanti tutta!

Ricordo perfettamente che quando successe una cosa simile con la legge elettorale, i 5 stelle fecero GIUSTAMENTE( e ribadisco GIUSTAMENTE) un casino. Ero d'accordo con loro allora nella critica, e siccome sono coerente non posso non criticare identico comportamento. 
Purtroppo, vedo a malincuore riproporsi il solito schema che ha sfasciato l'Italia negli ultimi trent'anni, quello della politica come tifo calcistico: il rigore contro la propria squadra non c'è mai, il rigore a favore della propria squadra è sempre netto e solare e sarebbe stato scandaloso non darlo.
Poi ci offendiamo quando ci dicono che siamo la barzelletta d'Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Senza offesa dal mio punto di vista cianci in folle, o meglio guardi la pagliuzza nell'occhio ignorando la trave nel posteriore...
> 
> Qui la situazione è molto semplice, qualcuno ha cercato di inserire il solito scudo fiscale, che fra l'altro tutti i precedenti governi hanno sempre approvato. è del tutto ininfluente se la norma era già presente e i grillini non se ne erano accorti o se è stata aggiunta in seguito.
> 
> ...



Finalmente uno che lo fa notare.
Tutti a scagliarsi contro Di Maio ma sul fatto che Salvini questo scudo lo voglia e lo dichiari pure diciamo nulla????
Non voglio difendere uno o attaccare l'altro ma dovremmo attenerci ai fatti e i fatti dicono che qualcuno questo scudo fiscale lo vuole!!!!!


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non "qualcuno", ma il partito di governo alleato. E non l'ha fatto di nascosto, ma nella sede a ciò deputata. E' ininfluente che qualcuno approvi un testo che non conosce? Bene. Avanti tutta!
> 
> Ricordo perfettamente che quando successe una cosa simile con la legge elettorale, i 5 stelle fecero GIUSTAMENTE( e ribadisco GIUSTAMENTE) un casino. Ero d'accordo con loro allora nella critica, e siccome sono coerente non posso non criticare identico comportamento.
> Purtroppo, vedo a malincuore riproporsi il solito schema che ha sfasciato l'Italia negli ultimi trent'anni, quello della politica come tifo calcistico: il rigore contro la propria squadra non c'è mai, il rigore a favore della propria squadra è sempre netto e solare e sarebbe stato scandaloso non darlo.
> Poi ci offendiamo quando ci dicono che siamo la barzelletta d'Europa.



Continui a fare quello di cui ti sto accusando....

la legge non è ancora nemmeno approdata in parlamento, è normale che ci siano ancora discussioni e aggiustamenti, a differenza del passato, qui nessuno chiude un occhio.
Hanno sbagliato a non accorgersene un giorno prima? pazienza, l'importante è che l'abbiano fatto.
non hai argomenti come tutti gli attuali oppositori, ma a differenza di prima ora parlate... parlate... parlate... chissà come mai


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Augusto Minzolini sul Giornale ha affermato che ci sarebbe stata una lite tra Luigi Di Maio e Giancarlo Giorgetti. Secondo la versione di alcuni ministri leghisti, Giorgetti non avrebbe lasciato il cdm per una cena, ma per uno scontro a muso duro con il vicepremier grillino sulle associazioni sportive. Inoltre, pochi giorni prima, il sottosegretario leghista avrebbe incontrato dei tributaristi che gli hanno detto che il condono sarebbe stato un fallimento senza scudo penale, ma lui ha risposto "È un argomento nelle mani di Conte, di Salvini e di Di Maio. Se ci ficco il naso io, succede il finimondo. Chiedete a Conte".*


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No. Di Maio ha partecipato all'approvazione del decreto e l'ha firmato. La sera è andato in TV gridando al complotto e parlando di cospiratori che avrebbero modificato il decreto dopo l'approvazione. Il giorno dopo viene fuori che il decreto era stato approvato e firmato da Di Maio esattamente come è giunto al Quirinale, senza subire alcuna modifica.
> Un leader di partito che non sa neanche cosa approva, in un Paese civile viene accompagnato alla porta dal suo stesso partito. Il fatto che tu lo difenda è l'ennesima dimostrazione che in politica si ragiona come tifosi al bar sport che difendono a ogni costo la propria squadra. E questa è la causa principale del decadimento politico, istituzionale e culturale di questo Paese.
> 
> Ps: basta con la storia della malafede perché questo argomento si potrebbe usare contro chiunque, anche contro di te. Ad esempio ti si potrebbe dire che difendi Di Maio perché vuoi avere 800 euro al mese stando col sedere sul divano. Sarebbe una valida argomentazione? Ovviamente no, ma sarebbe dello stesso spessore intellettuale di quelle che utilizzi tu.



Amen! Direi che hai derrate tutto in maniera perfetta. Davvero come i tifosi


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> a me non mi importa piu' niente di che colore e' il governo. si facessero le riforme e basta. I miei genitori ed io siamo emigrati all'estero, perche in L'italia non dava la possibilita' di una vita degna di essere chiamata vita. E 50 anni dopo non e' cambiato niente. I Colori sono cambiati, i politici si sono cambiati, ma la sostanza no. E sono incazzato nero di dover vivere in un paese straniero per lavorare. E voi compaesani che vivete ancora l'aggiu datevi una mossa e pensateci un po' sopra, non e' colpa sempre della germania & co. che l'italia non va avanti. Pensate un po' come potete cambiare le cose. Il mondo corre e l'Italia e' una lumaca. E voi parlate in questo forum, se quel partito lasciasse la coalizione e quello.. la solita storia, niente di nuovo



Parli di una Regione italiana particolare, con il tasso di disoccupazione più alto, in Molise il lavoro quasi non esiste. Puoi trovare online un articolo del Corriere della Sera del 14 settembre se hai voglia di documentarti a riguardo. Non puoi generalizzare prendendo ad esempio un caso assolutamente specifico (Regione minuscola, con meno abitanti della maggior parte delle provincie). Il nostro è un Paese a 2 velocità, lo è sempre stato e negli ultimi anni il divario è probabilmente aumentato. Il Nord-Est (Lombardia-Veneto-Friuli-Emilia Romagna) se fosse indipendente sarebbe più ricco della tanto pubblicizzata regione della Ruhr, quindi se vuoi ragionare sull'Italia devi non generalizzare, perchè non esiste nessun altro Paese in Europa con così tante specificità e differenze culturali sia nel bene che nel male.



elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Io non capisco tutti questi attacchi gratuiti a Di Maio.
> A me personalmente sembra che ce la stiano mettendo tutta per cambiare un paese allo sfascio.
> Qual' è il problema? Ha forse fatto male a portare alla luce un testo che sembra manomesso?



Si parlava di una parte d'Italia che parrebbe avere sempre bisogno d'essere guidata da un piccolo-grande Mussolini.
No, non è così, molti Italiani vogliono semplicemente un Masaniello, un urlatore da strada e presunto giustizialista alla Di Battista. Di Maio, che comunque non amo particolarmente, è per questa frangia estremista fin troppo moderato.


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Continui a fare quello di cui ti sto accusando....
> 
> la legge non è ancora nemmeno approdata in parlamento, è normale che ci siano ancora discussioni e aggiustamenti, a differenza del passato, qui nessuno chiude un occhio.
> Hanno sbagliato a non accorgersene un giorno prima? pazienza, l'importante è che l'abbiano fatto.
> non hai argomenti come tutti gli attuali oppositori, ma a differenza di prima ora parlate... parlate... parlate... chissà come mai


La tua necessità di etichettare e demonizzare chi la pensa diversamente da te è la fotografia del decadimento culturale e intellettuale di questo Paese. Così come l'utilizzo del plurale per rivolgersi a una persona: noi e voi. Evidentemente le tue idee non sono così solide e ti senti più sicuro a sentirti parti di un gruppo contrapposto a un altro gruppo.
Detto questo, io non sono oppositore a prescindere di questo governo, così come non ero oppositore a prescindere di quello Gentiloni, Renzi, Monti, Berlusconi e via dicendo. Non avendo un partito da difendere a ogni costo, posso concedermi il privilegio di valutare senza preconcetti ed esprimere pareri senza la nebbia del tifo o dell'ideologia(che poi sono la stessa cosa). Privilegio che tu ti precludi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che lo fa notare.
> Tutti a scagliarsi contro Di Maio ma sul fatto che Salvini questo scudo lo voglia e lo dichiari pure diciamo nulla????
> Non voglio difendere uno o attaccare l'altro ma dovremmo attenerci ai fatti e i fatti dicono che qualcuno questo scudo fiscale lo vuole!!!!!



Questo è sacrosanto ed è evidente che Salvini sta cercando la spallata per governare da solo o con l'appoggio degli ormai sparuti berlusconiani, così come è altrettanto evidente che gli interessi che vuole difendere sono sempre quelli, cioè gli stessi che ha sempre difeso Berlusconi. Stavolta per puro caso gli è andata male perché qualcuno nel M5S se ne è accorto, ma la prossima? Ciò non toglie che purtroppo i pentastellati stanno mostrando un dilettantismo e un'inesperienza allarmanti almeno per me, al di là di questo episodio io sono preoccupato dal reddito di cittadinanza che con i nostri CPI rischia di essere un pericoloso boomerang e lo ritengo anche troppo alto. L'unica cosa su cui concordo con Lega e 5S è la demolizione della legge Fornero, un vero e proprio abominio perpetrato dall'UE e dal governo dei bocconiani nei confronti dei cittadini tutti e difeso schifosamente da Renzi dopo un'ipocrita propaganda opposta quando aveva bisogno di consenso. Per questo ritengo lui e i vari Calenda i peggiori di tutti, visto che fanno politiche di destra facendo finta di stare a centrosinistra.

Quindi siamo in un disastro tale che non so proprio a che santo dobbiamo votarci o meglio per che santo dobbiamo votare.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Augusto Minzolini sul Giornale ha affermato che ci sarebbe stata una lite tra Luigi Di Maio e Giancarlo Giorgetti. Secondo la versione di alcuni ministri leghisti, Giorgetti non avrebbe lasciato il cdm per una cena, ma per uno scontro a muso duro con il vicepremier grillino sulle associazioni sportive. Inoltre, pochi giorni prima, il sottosegretario leghista avrebbe incontrato dei tributaristi che gli hanno detto che il condono sarebbe stato un fallimento senza scudo penale, ma lui ha risposto "È un argomento nelle mani di Conte, di Salvini e di Di Maio. Se ci ficco il naso io, succede il finimondo. Chiedete a Conte".*


.


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Amen! Direi che hai derrate tutto in maniera perfetta. Davvero come i tifosi



Il dramma è che molti proprio non ci arrivano. Troppa gente non riesce a concepire che uno possa schifare Renzi, Di Maio ecc in egual misura.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il dramma è che molti proprio non ci arrivano. Troppa gente non riesce a concepire che uno possa schifare Renzi, Di Maio ecc in egual misura.



Appunto 
Io mi sono beccato del ladro ecc 
Poi hanno una violenza incredibile...odio di classe, populismo ecc
Mi fa paura.
Pensa che io non ho più un partito e non mi sento rappresentato da nessuno


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei proprio sapere [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] cosa ne pensa. Sei ancora contento della tua scelta?



Riferito a che cosa ? ai 5 stelle ? 

Guarda in questa storia chi ci esce meglio sono proprio i grillini che quando si sono accorti dell ennesima porcata che qualcuno aveva inserito nel decreto si sono opposti. 

Poi possiamo dire di tutto a Di Maio ma almeno si sta dimostrado coerente con le promesse pre elettorali, cosa che gli ultimi 20 anni di governi hanno disatteso alla grande. 

Si sapeva a priori che la convivenza con la Lega non sarebbe facile ma finchè vedo un M5S che vigila io sono fiducioso. 

Il problema non è chi ha messo cosa, ma bisognerebbe sottolineare che Di Maio si è opposto a uno scudo fiscale per il rientro di capitali (cosa che tutti avevano fatto prima di questo governo). 

Almeno si stanno dimostrando coerenti.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La tua necessità di etichettare e demonizzare chi la pensa diversamente da te è la fotografia del decadimento culturale e intellettuale di questo Paese. Così come l'utilizzo del plurale per rivolgersi a una persona: noi e voi. Evidentemente le tue idee non sono così solide e ti senti più sicuro a sentirti parti di un gruppo contrapposto a un altro gruppo.
> Detto questo, io non sono oppositore a prescindere di questo governo, così come non ero oppositore a prescindere di quello Gentiloni, Renzi, Monti, Berlusconi e via dicendo. Non avendo un partito da difendere a ogni costo, posso concedermi il privilegio di valutare senza preconcetti ed esprimere pareri senza la nebbia del tifo o dell'ideologia(che poi sono la stessa cosa). Privilegio che tu ti precludi.



Bene, ora la metti sulla retorica, senza darmi argomenti, fra l'altro non mi pare di aver usato il plurale,
non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo, nemmeno dei cinquestelle, semplicemente valuto con la mia testa senza preconcetti,
questo è un governo che in 4 mesi ha fatto buone cose, ora sta realizzando il programma che aveva pubblicato con il patto di governo,
se funzionerà o meno lo constateremo l'anno prossimo, sicuro va in direzione opposta ai programmi fallimentari dei passati governi, 
la cosa è tranquillizzante, del resto se segui la mia discussione con rot-schwarz vedi che perfino in uno scenario economicamente assai diverso come quello tedesco, alla fine sono sorte le stesse problematiche che sta combattendo l'attuale governo,
purtroppo la Lega di tanto in tanto ha ancora delle ricadute verso la vecchia politica, vedi il tentativo di inserire lo scudo fiscale che parrebbe partito da Giorgetti.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il dramma è che molti proprio non ci arrivano. Troppa gente non riesce a concepire che uno possa schifare Renzi, Di Maio ecc in egual misura.



Ovvio che non si possa concepire che si schifi alla stessa maniera governi fallimentari come quelli passati con l'attuale,
solo la storia dirà se lo saranno, schifarli ora è preconcetto.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Riferito a che cosa ? ai 5 stelle ?
> 
> Guarda in questa storia chi ci esce meglio sono proprio i grillini che quando si sono accorti dell ennesima porcata che qualcuno aveva inserito nel decreto si sono opposti.
> 
> ...



Lollo, non farci caso, come vedi sono tuttii attacchi preconcetti, di chi ragiona con la politica in termini di tifo,

Questo governo si potrà giudicare solo con il tempo.


----------



## CarpeDiem (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Bene, ora la metti sulla retorica, senza darmi argomenti, fra l'altro non mi pare di aver usato il plurale,
> non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo, nemmeno dei cinquestelle, semplicemente valuto con la mia testa senza preconcetti,
> questo è un governo che in 4 mesi ha fatto buone cose, ora sta realizzando il programma che aveva pubblicato con il patto di governo,
> *se funzionerà o meno lo constateremo l'anno prossimo*, sicuro va in direzione opposta ai programmi fallimentari dei passati governi,
> ...



Ecco, il problema è esattamente questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Lollo, non farci caso, come vedi sono tuttii attacchi preconcetti, di chi ragiona con la politica in termini di tifo,
> 
> Questo governo si potrà giudicare solo con il tempo.



Ma guarda io non tifo ne per uno ne per l'altro. io tifo per la mia famiglia e il futuro dei miei figli. PUNTO. 

Questo governo sta mettendo in atto un programma che va in direzione opposta del burrone dove ci stavano portando i vecchi partiti. 

Poi tutto il resto conta ZERO. Le parole contano ZERO. 

I fatti stanno dimostrando che la trada percorsa da questo governo è l'unica vera via d'uscita da un italia fallimentare schiava dei parrucconi a Bruxelles. 

Lasciamoli lavorare e tra 1 anno tireremo le somme.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Riferito a che cosa ? ai 5 stelle ?
> 
> Guarda in questa storia chi ci esce meglio sono proprio i grillini che quando si sono accorti dell ennesima porcata che qualcuno aveva inserito nel decreto si sono opposti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> *Uno dice: domenica c'è il derby, non dovete rompere i c...
> E noi anziché dirgli: fenomeno governi l'italia tu domenica lavori e non rompi le palle... lo votiamo...*
> Su Di Maio... faccio parte di chi lo trova un ragazzetto sbarbato. Non mi ha mai convinto e mai lo voterei, ma hai ragione sul fatto che oramai che è là... tanto vale dargli una possibilità. Ma non tanto per lui, più che altro per il bene della nostra bellissima Italia, che soffrirebbe enormemente una crisi di governo in questo momento


E' quello che cerco di dire!
Gli si presenta questo grave problema: lui idealmente avrebbe dovuto dire per prima e seconda cosa:

"Caspita, questo è un fatto gravissimo. Noi della Lega, come i 5 Stelle, non permetteremo che passi il decreto in questa forma. Ci metteremo al lavoro, faremo le cose per bene".

Niente di tutto questo.

"Eh si ora stiamo dietro alle scie chimiche. Non possiamo rifare tutto daccapo. E Domenica c'ho la partita".

Da questi fatti quello più accusato è...Di Maio! Ovvio!
E' colpa sua, doveva accorgersi subito che qualcuno ha scritto quella parte. 

A nessuno o quasi è venuto in mente "aspetta, Di Maio sta correggendo il decreto "in ritardo", ma certo è CHE NON PUO' DENUNCIARE QUELLA PARTE SE L'AVESSE SCRITTA LUI STESSO...DEVE PER LOGICA AVERLA SCRITTA QUALCUN ALTRO".
Nessuno che si domandi chi ha scritto quella parte. 
Colui che denuncia incredibilmente diventa il colpevole.



sunburn ha scritto:


> No. Di Maio ha partecipato all'approvazione del decreto e l'ha firmato. La sera è andato in TV gridando al complotto e parlando di cospiratori che avrebbero modificato il decreto dopo l'approvazione. Il giorno dopo viene fuori che il decreto era stato approvato e firmato da Di Maio esattamente come è giunto al Quirinale, senza subire alcuna modifica.
> Un leader di partito che non sa neanche cosa approva, in un Paese civile viene accompagnato alla porta dal suo stesso partito. Il fatto che tu lo difenda è l'ennesima dimostrazione che in politica si ragiona come tifosi al bar sport che difendono a ogni costo la propria squadra. E questa è la causa principale del decadimento politico, istituzionale e culturale di questo Paese.
> 
> Ps: basta con la storia della malafede perché questo argomento si potrebbe usare contro chiunque, anche contro di te. Ad esempio ti si potrebbe dire che difendi Di Maio perché vuoi avere 800 euro al mese stando col sedere sul divano. Sarebbe una valida argomentazione? Ovviamente no, ma sarebbe dello stesso spessore intellettuale di quelle che utilizzi tu.


Stai prendendo ad esempio di "tifoso politico" la persona più sbagliata di tutte 
Sono lontanissimo dal fare l'ultrà di un partito x. Se domani mattina dovesse nascere un partito che considererei più valido di quello per me oggi più valido, avrò già cambiato preferenza.
Dico solo che in giro per l'Italia e anche qua sul forum c'è gente che sostiene Berlusconi dopo 20 anni (di disastri). Totalmente incapace di uscire dalla bolla.
Io faccio il tifoso sì, ma del bene collettivo. Politicamente oggi scelgo il Movimento, domani vediamo. Non ho culti della personalità cui andare dietro come succede a metà degli italiani.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non patteggio né per Di Maio né per Salvini ma qui vorrei dare un po' una precisazione perché troppo spesso si parla dando le cose per scontate e si ragiona davvero in modo infantile, passatemi il termine.
> 
> Asserire che uno firma senza leggere, che non sa quello che approva è ridicolo..parliamo di un decreto di 30 pagine di articoli, all'interno di una legge di bilancio..se pensiamo che ogni ministro la legga e conosca nel dettaglio davvero non sappiamo come funziona il parlamento e il governo..ma ci sta eh, perché vedete sti politici che vanno in TV e rispondono sempre a tutto e quindi inconsciamente pensate che stiano tutto il giorno li a studiare e a documentarsi, non che hanno chi gli prepara una risposta scritta e loro la imparano a memoria..
> 
> ...


Menomale che qualcuno prima di ruttare insulti a caso quantomeno ragiona sulle dinamiche delle cose, in questo caso burocratiche, legislative e direi anche pratiche.

Ovviamente! 
--> Di Maio denuncia lui per primo: "eh ma lo doveva scoprire prima"
--> Di Maio non denuncia: "scandalo apocalittico! I 5 Stelle non sono onesti, sono come tutti gli altri. Ora possiamo dirlo: non c'è un solo partito onesto in tutta Italia. Evvai!"



Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ho visto qualche intervento fa nominare nella stessa frase Putin e Salvini/Di Maio...ma seriamente? Avercelo un Putin...quello è il tipo d'uomo che servirebbe al potere per fare quello che va fatto. Finché i politici saranno costretti a sparare cavolate e promesse irrealizzabili per tenersi i voti sul breve termine non potranno mai fare quello che serve veramente, cioè misure strutturali, tagli impopolari, riforme che programmino un futuro migliore. Cose praticamente impossibili, a meno di non avere la forza necessaria per condurre la nave anche durante la tempesta. La democrazia è una forma di governo lenta e confusionaria, basta guardare le differenze tra paesi come India e Cina per rendersene conto.


Non sono in grado di dire le condizioni del suo paese, ma mi piacerebbe verificare quanto se la spassano in Russia grazie al one man show Putin. Parlo di cose concrete eh, tipo qualità della vita delle persone. Che la Russia sia una "potentissima nazione temuta dal mondo" frega ZERO. Quelle sono masturbazioni narcisiste di chi comanda. Al popolo non arriva nessun beneficio da quelle robe.

Personalmente non vado pazzo per il "singolo" che risolve tutto con la sua divina personalità e conoscenza. In Italia poi i singoli ci hanno affossato. Preferisco un gruppo di persone che senza andare sopra le righe facciano quel che c'è da fare



Nils ha scritto:


> tutto il resto è fuffa, qualcuno nella Lega ha provato a fare il furbo, io stesso ho sentito in tv Salvini dichiarare che lui non è assolutamente contrario ai condoni,
> Nel frattempo Conte e Di Maio lo hanno messo a cuccia e sabato presenzierà al consiglio dei ministri per rimangiarsi i suoi capitoletti, chissà magari aveva preso qualche accordo a Arcore durante una delle sue tante visite... non scordiamoci che i loro veri alleati sono sempre quelli...


.

Pochi giorni fa (non anni) Salvini ha parlato di "grande amicizia e stima nei confronti di Berlusconi".
Salvini è nato e cresciuto politicamente con Bossi, quello della padania e di Roma ladrona, che per giunta ha poi fregato pure gli stessi fratelli padani.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di concreto cosa abbiamo in mano? Che Salvini lo vuole!!!!
> E' questa la notizia che dovrebbe farci incaxxare come iene.
> E francamente non capisco come si possa osannare Salvini nonostante questo incredibile passaggio.


Io la mia idea l'ho espressa.
Per arrivare a dire, dopo 4 mesi, che Di Maio è il peggio che l'Italia abbia mai visto, è evidente che ci sia altro oltre i fatti. E questo altro, per alcuni, è fondamentale.
Salvini ha quelle caratteristiche da leader maximo, sempre sicuro di sè e che ce l'ha duro (cit. Bossi).
Questa sicurezza nel modo di esprimersi e di fare, seppur non abbia nulla a che fare con l'effettiva azione che Salvini compie, è apprezzata.

Esempio principe:
ancora oggi, qua e là per la rete, non è impossibile trovare commenti recenti su Berlusconi che vado a riportare:
"Sì ok ha fatto quel che ha fatto, però almeno lui era *simpatico* e ci faceva *divertire*"
"Grandissimo Presidente, sei un grande, *sc.op.ale* tutte! Lasciali stare sono tutti* invidiosi*".

I fatti sono assenti. I siparietti sono tutto.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Ecco, il problema è esattamente questo.



Mi pare implicito che in parte sia una scommessa, puntano a dare ossigeno alla parte migliore del nostro apparato produttivo,
le piccole medie aziende e puntano forte sul fatto che con le prossime elezioni europee questa Europa è destinata a cambiare,
potevano aspettare un anno e nel frattempo vivacchiare, ma si stanno mostrando seri e portano avanti le loro idee.

La manovra è in deficit, si scommette in un aumento del PIL, soffocato dalle finte politiche di austerity dei governi Monti e Pd,
false perchè si è massacrato il mondo produttivo e i lavoratori, ma si è fatto del deficit uguale a quello che rischia il governo gialloverde per imbottire di capitali le loro lobby non produttive, gioco d'azzardo e banche in primis.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Menomale che qualcuno prima di ruttare insulti a caso quantomeno ragiona sulle dinamiche delle cose, in questo caso burocratiche, legislative e direi anche pratiche.
> 
> Ovviamente!
> --> Di Maio denuncia lui per primo: "eh ma lo doveva scoprire prima"
> --> Di Maio non denuncia: "scandalo apocalittico! I 5 Stelle non sono onesti, sono come tutti gli altri. Ora possiamo dirlo: non c'è un solo partito onesto in tutta Italia. Evvai!"



Esatto..il siparietto è esattamente questo..con quei beduini del PD già tutti arrapati..
Loro che per anni in mezzo ad ogni decreto hanno infilato di tutto...


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Riferito a che cosa ? ai 5 stelle ?
> 
> Guarda in questa storia chi ci esce meglio sono proprio i grillini che quando si sono accorti dell ennesima porcata che qualcuno aveva inserito nel decreto si sono opposti.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo, tranne che su questo:

"Il problema non è chi ha messo cosa"

E insomma, io qualche domanda me la farei.
Qualcuno l'ha messa quella parte. Il 5 Stelle non è stato. Chi può essere?

Potrei supporre che se questo governo fosse stato totalmente 5 Stelle, questa stranezza sul rientro di capitali non sarebbe mai nata. Ipotesi favolistica o possibilità?


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

Il problema della Lega è che Giorgetti è un infiltrato e ha grande potere,
basti vedere le sue dichiarazioni su Salvini nel recente incontro con le altre forze di destra,
in pratica ha detto che è un buon comunicatore ma non gli darebbe una lira di credito.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Il problema della Lega è che Giorgetti è un infiltrato e ha grande potere,
> basti vedere le sue dichiarazioni su Salvini nel recente incontro con le altre forze di destra,
> in pratica ha detto che è un buon comunicatore ma non gli darebbe una lira di credito.


Ed era uno di quelli che Mattarella e i piddini volevano al posto di Savona. Chissà perchè...


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ho votato per nessuno . Non mi sento più rappresentato da nessuno



E allora piantala di criticare tutto e tutti e di dare degli ignoranti e dei "poco acculturati" a chi ha votato il governo attuale. Dato che tu sei così intelligente e acculturato forma un partito e candidati, mandami il programma elettorale e potrei pure votarti. Io stesso per anni non ho votato perché non mi sentivo rappresentato ma non andavo in giro a dire a tutti che erano degli asini perché hanno votato questo o quello.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..il siparietto è esattamente questo..con quei beduini del PD già tutti arrapati..
> Loro che per anni in mezzo ad ogni decreto hanno infilato di tutto...


Perfettamente!
Il PD era pronto a scattare tipo centometristi ad accusare e buttarla in caciara con tanto di finto e ipocrita sdegno. Non aspettano altro. Renzi non aspetta altro. Il problema è che in 13 pagine sei quasi il solo ad aver pensato a questo.

Parentesi:
Il 5 Stelle all'opposizione ha bombardato il PD giorno e notte. 
Di Battista urlava a Renzi tutto quello che combinava. Renzi li odia profondamente, praticamente sono i 5 stelle che gli hanno fatto perdere il referendum e rovinata la carriera e l'immagine che si era costruito negli anni.
C'è stato un periodo in cui Renzi godeva di ampi consensi, l'italiano medio era con lui. Potesse anche essere Pablo Escobar, quindi essere nel torto marcio, la sua rabbia nei confronti di chi gli ha messo i bastoni fra le ruote è intuibile

Ogni elemento del PD, da Renzi alla Fusani, è ora concentrato a logorarli. 
Mentre il Movimento è concentrato sul da farsi per il paese, il PD è concentrato nel (cercare di) rovinare il Movimento.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed era uno di quelli che Mattarella e i piddini volevano al posto di Savona. Chissà perchè...



La verità è che a parte Fi in cui tutti sono decerebrati al servizio di Berlusconi, in tutti gli altri partiti vi sono sempre guerre più o meno sommerse, anche in questi di governo,

nel M5S Fico è in contraposizione con Di Maio, infatti è stato spedito alla camera per limitarne i danni,
nella Lega Salvini e Giorgetti convivono a fatica, il secondo incarna ancora la vecchia anima Bossiana e strizza l'occhio ai potentati,
Salvini non ho ancora ben compreso se è un cane sciolto o un burattino.


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Perfettamente!
> Il PD era pronto a scattare tipo centometristi ad accusare e buttarla in caciara con tanto di finto e ipocrita sdegno. Non aspettano altro. Renzi non aspetta altro. Il problema è che in 13 pagine sei quasi il solo ad aver pensato a questo.
> 
> Parentesi:
> ...



eppure se dovesse "saltare" questo Governo,non escludo,brevi manu, di Mattarella,un possibile Governo 5Stelle PD con la sapiente guida di Roberto Fico


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed era uno di quelli che Mattarella e i piddini volevano al posto di Savona. Chissà perchè...


.



Victorss ha scritto:


> E allora piantala di criticare tutto e tutti e di dare degli ignoranti e dei "poco acculturati" a chi ha votato il governo attuale. Dato che tu sei così intelligente e acculturato forma un partito e candidati, mandami il programma elettorale e potrei pure votarti. Io stesso per anni non ho votato perché non mi sentivo rappresentato ma non andavo in giro a dire a tutti che erano degli asini perché hanno votato questo o quello.


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Perfettamente!
> Il PD era pronto a scattare tipo centometristi ad accusare e buttarla in caciara con tanto di finto e ipocrita sdegno. Non aspettano altro. Renzi non aspetta altro. Il problema è che in 13 pagine sei quasi il solo ad aver pensato a questo.
> 
> Parentesi:
> ...



Infatti i 5S in parlamento io li ho sempre voluti pur non avendoli di fatto mai votati, ma è innegabile che con loro sono emerse alla gente una marea di porcate infilate proprio nei decreti legge, nascoste bene..sono quelle classiche regolette ad hoc che servono ad aiutare gli amici degli amici...

Adesso il PD era già pronto a dire "Ecco, anche voi lo fate e noi vi abbiamo beccato!"....eh no, peccato! Invece Pure stavolta li hanno fregati

Renzi coi 5S ha il dente no avvelenato, di più...gli hanno distrutto la carriera politica..si vedeva già novello andreotti quello


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> eppure se dovesse "saltare" questo Governo,non escludo,brevi manu, di Mattarella,un possibile Governo 5Stelle PD con la sapiente guida di Roberto Fico


Bisognerebbe prima spedire Matteo Renzi nel più lontano buco nero dell'universo. Il 5 Stelle ha già fatto lo sforzo limite, anzi sovra limite, di creare un'intesa con la Lega. L'hanno fatta sì, ma tenendo fuori sia Renzi che Berlusconi.

E' più facile che Fico non resista alla nausea dei leghisti e passi al PD. Peggio per lui


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> E allora piantala di criticare tutto e tutti e di dare degli ignoranti e dei "poco acculturati" a chi ha votato il governo attuale. Dato che tu sei così intelligente e acculturato forma un partito e candidati, mandami il programma elettorale e potrei pure votarti. Io stesso per anni non ho votato perché non mi sentivo rappresentato ma non andavo in giro a dire a tutti che erano degli asini perché hanno votato questo o quello.


Ma smettila per cortesia 
Ho il diritto come tutti di dire la mia. Proprio perché io non sono tifoso facinoroso come voi posso vedere le cose con distacco


----------



## sbrodola (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il dramma è che molti proprio non ci arrivano. Troppa gente non riesce a concepire che uno possa schifare Renzi, Di Maio ecc in egual misura.



Forse questo è stato un errore: bisognava dirlo che ancora una volta era preferibile il meno peggio e non schifare tutti in egual misura.


----------



## Moffus98 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Riferito a che cosa ? ai 5 stelle ?
> 
> Guarda in questa storia chi ci esce meglio sono proprio i grillini che quando si sono accorti dell ennesima porcata che qualcuno aveva inserito nel decreto si sono opposti.
> 
> ...



Ma chi ha manipolato cosa? Ma se il testo del decreto non è arrivato nemmeno in Quirinale


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma smettila per cortesia
> Ho il diritto come tutti di dire la mia. Proprio perché io non sono tifoso facinoroso come voi posso vedere le cose con distacco



Come VOI chi innanzitutto?? Questo mi sembra un discorso da tifoso sì, voi juventini, noi milanisti. Io mi sono rivolto a te per la prima volta in questo topic e sto parlando solo per me e dal mio punto di vista quindi fammi il piacere di non parlare di me al plurale o come gruppo di qualsivoglia genere per favore.
Hai il diritto di dire la tua piantandola di dare degli ignoranti e dei poco acculturati a tutti quelli che non la pensano come te.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Come VOI chi innanzitutto?? Questo mi sembra un discorso da tifoso sì, voi juventini, noi milanisti. Io mi sono rivolto a te per la prima volta in questo topic e sto parlando solo per me e dal mio punto di vista quindi fammi il piacere di non parlare di me al plurale o come gruppo di qualsivoglia genere per favore.
> Hai il diritto di dire la tua piantandola di dare degli ignoranti e dei poco acculturati a tutti quelli che non la pensano come te.



Io do dell’ignorante a di maio e ai suoi compari


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io do dell’ignorante a di maio e ai suoi compari



Stai dando degli ignoranti al 35% di questo paese che li ha votati. Non ti sembra un po' troppo pretenzioso ?


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Ottobre 2018)

Vediamo di non degenerare per cortesia, primo e ultimo avvertimento valevole per tutti.


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io do dell’ignorante a di maio e ai suoi compari



Non è vero, ho letto dei tuoi post indietro in cui sostieni che chi vota 5stelle sia gente di poco acume e poca cultura. A me personalmente se dai dell' ignorante o peggio a Di Maio e ai suoi compari frega meno di zero.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stai dando degli ignoranti al 35% di questo paese che li ha votati. Non ti sembra un po' troppo pretenzioso ?



Se lui è ignorante non vuol dire che lo siate voi. Cosa c’entra scusa? 
Non è che chi votava andreotti fossero tutti mafiosi eh.
Per me è un partito di cialtroni e ignoranti alle prime armi, ma ripeto non è una considerazione sull’elettorato


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non è vero, ho letto dei tuoi post indietro in cui sostieni che chi vota 5stelle sia gente di poco acume e poca cultura. A me personalmente se dai dell' ignorante o peggio a Di Maio e ai suoi compari frega meno di zero.




Riportali


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se lui è ignorante non vuol dire che lo siate voi. Cosa c’entra scusa?
> Non è che chi votava andreotti fossero tutti mafiosi eh.
> Per me è un partito di cialtroni e ignoranti alle prime armi, ma ripeto non è una considerazione sull’elettorato



Però se apostrofi un personaggio con l'aggettivo ignorante deve avere un senso, se no passi tu per ignorante,
e come se io apostrofassi Caparezza come pelato,
è indiscutibilmente un grande comunicatore, difficilmente lo può essere una persona ignorante, ma poi ignorante de chè? non conosce le tabelline?
ha partecipato a mille trasmissioni politiche in cui è stato messo alla gogna, usciendone sempre brillantemente,
del resto anche Salvini è un grande comunicatore, anche personaggi che personalmente odio politicamente come Berlusconi e Renzi non potrei definirli con quell'aggettivo,
mi viene da pensare che non conosci il significato etimologico della parola,
se vuoi insultarlo, dovresti utilizzare termini più appropriati come falso, racconta panzane, fascista, comunista, dittatoriale, visionario, impreparato, truffatore ecc.
non condividerei il tuo parere, ma potrebbe avere un'attinenza in ambito politico.

Se vogliamo parlare di personaggi realmente ignoranti proposti dai vecchi partiti, mi riferirei a un Scilipoti o personaggi simili...


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Riportali



È solamente uno scemotto messo li da gente che tira le fila e ingolfa i cervelli di gente senza cultura

Voi grillini siete tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino, se no non si spiegherebbero troppe cose.

siete fuori, datevi una calmata invasati.

Mi fate morire! Perzone falze! Malafedeh! Kastaaaa1!1! siete uno spasso

Dimmi tu se da questi commenti direttamente come nel primo intervento o indirettamente come negli altri non stai sostenendo che gli elettori del M5S sono degli ignoranti, caproni e senza cultura. Pure invasati. A mio parere generalizzi troppo e questo può dare fastidio.


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se lui è ignorante non vuol dire che lo siate voi. Cosa c’entra scusa?
> Non è che chi votava andreotti fossero tutti mafiosi eh.
> Per me è un partito di cialtroni e ignoranti alle prime armi, ma ripeto non è una considerazione sull’elettorato


Ecco, così va già meglio, niente da eccepire.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È solamente uno scemotto messo li da gente che tira le fila e ingolfa i cervelli di gente senza cultura
> 
> Voi grillini siete tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino, se no non si spiegherebbero troppe cose.
> 
> ...



L'attuale governo ha oltre il 60% di consensi, fra questi ci saranno anche quelli di persone descritte da hakaishin, però dubito fortemente che tutte le persone razionali e assennate siano rimaste nelle file di piddini e forzisti 

per il resto del 40% contrario, abbiamo circa un 5% di FdI che condividono grosso modo l'attuale politica ma vorrebbero essere ancora più estremi, un 7% di rigurgito mafioso di FI,
un 10% di gente persa nei vaneggiamenti pseudocomunisti e i restanti tutti piddini che obiettivamente hanno perso la bussola, litigando quotidianamente fra loro...

Poi ci sono i fenomeni che dichiarano di non votare nulla, ma criticano tutto e tutti avendo solo loro tutte le ricette


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Però se apostrofi un personaggio con l'aggettivo ignorante deve avere un senso, se no passi tu per ignorante,
> e come se io apostrofassi Caparezza come pelato,
> è indiscutibilmente un grande comunicatore, difficilmente lo può essere una persona ignorante, ma poi ignorante de chè? non conosce le tabelline?
> ha partecipato a mille trasmissioni politiche in cui è stato messo alla gogna, usciendone sempre brillantemente,
> ...



Allora diciamo che dare dell'ignorante in questo caso si riferisce alla mancanza (teorica) di cultura di Di Maio penso..
Io non credo sia incolto, di certo non è un filosofo o chissà quale intellettuale ma francamente come politico è meglio di molti altri essendo che servono pure altre doti (se pensiamo che in Parlamento abbiamo gente coltissima tipo Sgarbi ma che ha un grammo di umanità..o un Calderoli che è intelligentissimo ma privo di empatia..)

In senso generale io eviterei il termine ignorante dato che chiunque di noi, chiunque sulla terra, può essere definito ignorante riguardo a qualcosa


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stai dando degli ignoranti al 35% di questo paese che li ha votati. Non ti sembra un po' troppo pretenzioso ?



32,5%..non esagerare


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È solamente uno scemotto messo li da gente che tira le fila e ingolfa i cervelli di gente senza cultura
> 
> Voi grillini siete tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino, se no non si spiegherebbero troppe cose.
> 
> ...


Quindi si può dire che chiunque voti un partito che non sostiene l'attuale governo sia un ladro ma non che chiunque voti 5 stelle sia ignorante? Non mi risultano tuoi interventi in difesa di chi è stato accusato di essere ladro(oltre che elettore pd, cosa ancora più grave) solo per aver criticato l'attuale governo.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che dare dell'ignorante in questo caso si riferisce alla mancanza (teorica) di cultura di Di Maio penso..
> Io non credo sia incolto, di certo non è un filosofo o chissà quale intellettuale ma francamente come politico è meglio di molti altri essendo che servono pure altre doti (se pensiamo che in Parlamento abbiamo gente coltissima tipo Sgarbi ma che ha un grammo di umanità..o un Calderoli che è intelligentissimo ma privo di empatia..)
> 
> In senso generale io eviterei il termine ignorante dato che chiunque di noi, chiunque sulla terra, può essere definito ignorante riguardo a qualcosa



Si, ma in questo caso l'aggettivo ignorante può essere usato solo nell'ambito politico,
e francamente una persona che porta un partito quasi neonato da percentuali minime a prima forza di governo, non può essere definito tale,

Poi possiamo discutere se possa essere uno statista o un ******* qualsiasi come i fallimentari (obiettivamente visti i deficit raggiunti) Prodi, Berlusconi, Monti Renzi e gli altri che si sono succeduti prima, ma questo potrà decretarlo solo la storia.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Si, ma in questo caso l'aggettivo ignorante può essere usato solo nell'ambito politico,
> e francamente una persona che porta un partito quasi neonato da percentuali minime a prima forza di governo, non può essere definito tale,
> 
> Poi possiamo discutere se possa essere uno statista o un ******* qualsiasi come i fallimentari (obiettivamente visti i deficit raggiunti) Prodi, Berlusconi, Monti Renzi e gli altri che si sono succeduti prima, ma questo potrà decretarlo solo la storia.



Di Maio ha preso i 5 stelle al 26 e li ha portati al 32, ma ora sono al 28. Non vedo miracoli


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> L'attuale governo ha oltre il 60% di consensi, fra questi ci saranno anche quelli di persone descritte da hakaishin, però dubito fortemente che tutte le persone razionali e assennate siano rimaste nelle file di piddini e forzisti
> 
> per il resto del 40% contrario, abbiamo circa un 5% di FdI che condividono grosso modo l'attuale politica ma vorrebbero essere ancora più estremi, un 7% di rigurgito mafioso di FI,
> un 10% di gente persa nei vaneggiamenti pseudocomunisti e i restanti tutti piddini che obiettivamente hanno perso la bussola, litigando quotidianamente fra loro...
> ...


Prendendo in considerazione lo stesso periodo, il governo Renzi aveva maggiori consensi del governo Conte e sappiamo che fine ha fatto. Io dicevo già allora che avrebbe fatto una brutta fine e mi beccavo gli insulti dei tifosi del pd, come adesso mi prendo gli insulti e le "rotolate" da parte dei tifosi dei 5 stelle.
Il tempo è galantuomo e non c'è nulla di più effimero del consenso elettorale, soprattutto in un Paese in cui salire e scendere dal carro è sport nazionale.


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In senso generale io eviterei il termine ignorante dato che chiunque di noi, chiunque sulla terra, può essere definito ignorante riguardo a qualcosa



Beh, però c'è uno standard minimo di cultura generale sotto il quale si può tranquillamente usare il termine. 
Tipo sapere che Foscolo non era uno dei sette nani.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Salvini ancora duro con i 5 stelle:"Inizio ad arrabbiarmi. Se lo spread arriva a 350 perché loro non fanno altro che litigare c'è un problema. Domani vado a Roma, sereno, rileggiamo e riscriviamo tutto, ma la verità è che nel CDM Conte leggeva e Di Maio scriveva"
*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Se non l'ha smettete di provocarvi a vicenda, allora verranno presi provvedimenti. Rispettate le idee di tutti e siamo rispettosi. Questo è un forum non il bar sotto casa vostra.*


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Di Maio ha preso i 5 stelle al 26 e li ha portati al 32, ma ora sono al 28. Non vedo miracoli



Se per te i cinquestelle primo partito italiano non sono politicamente un miracolo, io non saprei come definirlo,

in passati ci sono state altre forze apparentemente contro il sistema, i Radicali, Italia dei Valori di DI Pietro, la stessa Lega, 
ma non mi risulta che abbiano raggiunto risultati simili,
attenzione la lega è data circa al 32%, ma sono sondaggi, a oggi è in parlamento con il 17% se non ricordo male...

immaginiamo un governo che crolla perchè Salvini insiste con lo scudo fiscale, quanti voti prenderebbe?
nemmeno la base della lega lo vuole...

un certo centrodestra ha perso a queste elezioni, Salvini stà sugli scudi finchè propone qualcosa di diverso, non scordiamocelo.


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi si può dire che chiunque voti un partito che non sostiene l'attuale governo sia un ladro ma non che chiunque voti 5 stelle sia ignorante? Non mi risultano tuoi interventi in difesa di chi è stato accusato di essere ladro(oltre che elettore pd, cosa ancora più grave) solo per aver criticato l'attuale governo.



Se vuoi lo faccio adesso: non credo che qualunque persona che non voti il M5S sia un ladro. Non capisco perché secondo te dovrei specificarlo dato che è una tesi che non ho mai sostenuto ma vabbè non mi costa nulla dirlo.
Ho commentato in difesa di me stesso ovviamente, dato che da persona che ha votato M5S a questa tornata mi sono sentito offeso e "buttato nel calderone" dai commenti dell' utente in questione. Tutto qui.
Non mi sento ne ignorante ne stupido ne invasato ne fatto con lo stampino, semplicemente ho letto il programma elettorale e ho pensato di dare il mio voto e vedere che lavoro svolgeranno.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Se non l'ha smettete di provocarvi a vicenda, allora verranno presi provvedimenti. Rispettate le idee di tutti e siamo rispettosi. Questo è un forum non il bar sotto casa vostra.*


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Prendendo in considerazione lo stesso periodo, il governo Renzi aveva maggiori consensi del governo Conte e sappiamo che fine ha fatto. Io dicevo già allora che avrebbe fatto una brutta fine e mi beccavo gli insulti dei tifosi del pd, come adesso mi prendo gli insulti e le "rotolate" da parte dei tifosi dei 5 stelle.
> Il tempo è galantuomo e non c'è nulla di più effimero del consenso elettorale, soprattutto in un Paese in cui salire e scendere dal carro è sport nazionale.



Su questo non posso che concordare, il paese ha chiesto il cambiamento,
se cinquestelle e leghisti non sono in grado di apportarlo crollano,

riproporre scudi fiscali non penso sia la strada maestra, nemmeno le ricette di piddini e forzisti,

gli italiani vogliono più sicurezza sociale, meno tasse e la fine dei regali ai soliti potentati, se non l'ottengono si rivolgono altrove,
come è giusto che sia, naturalmente anch'io lo farei.

Infati a mio parere il problema non è chi ha votato i partiti dell'attuale maggioranza, ma chi corre ancora dietro a Renzi e Berlusconi, quelli sono i veri tifosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Salvini ancora duro con i 5 stelle:"Inizio ad arrabbiarmi. Se lo spread arriva a 350 perché loro non fanno altro che litigare c'è un problema. Domani vado a Roma, sereno, rileggiamo e riscriviamo tutto, ma la verità è che nel CDM Conte leggeva e Di Maio scriveva"
> *



Ma sul serio ha parlato dello Spread?
Lui che ai richiami di Junker rispondeva con "si beva un caffé noi non indietreggiamo di una virgola"?

Salvini co ste uscite sta semplicemente "attaccando per difendersi" confermando il nervosismo perché hanno preso in castagna la Lega..e mi spiace constatare sta cosa..


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Ancora Salvini:"il governo va avanti, certo, ma la pazienza ha un limite. Se la Lega deve finire in mezzo alle beghe dei 5 Stelle allora no. Si telefonassero"*


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Si, ma in questo caso l'aggettivo ignorante può essere usato solo nell'ambito politico,
> e francamente *una persona che porta un partito quasi neonato da percentuali minime a prima forza di governo, non può essere definito tale,*
> 
> Poi possiamo discutere se possa essere uno statista o un ******* qualsiasi come i fallimentari (obiettivamente visti i deficit raggiunti) Prodi, Berlusconi, Monti Renzi e gli altri che si sono succeduti prima, ma questo potrà decretarlo solo la storia.



Bé ora non esageriamo, non è che il merito delle percentuali dei 5S sia di Di Maio su..possiamo fare sto discorso per Beppe Grillo forse..
Io credo che Di Maio sia sufficientemente credibile per essere il volto dei 5S..ma la sua persona sposta percentuali di voto prossime ai decimali..


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Salvini ancora duro con i 5 stelle:"Inizio ad arrabbiarmi. Se lo spread arriva a 350 perché loro non fanno altro che litigare c'è un problema. Domani vado a Roma, sereno, rileggiamo e riscriviamo tutto, ma la verità è che nel CDM Conte leggeva e Di Maio scriveva"
> *



CI ha provato, ora si attacca ai vetri, domani sparisce lo scudo fiscale e penso anche i condoni di Ischia e il provvedimento sulla RCA di marca grillina, troppo pro sud.

Credo di che in generale in fatto che i due partiti esprimano di base posizioni molto diverse, possa essere utile a noi italiani per evitare schifezze da ambo i lati.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che dare dell'ignorante in questo caso si riferisce alla mancanza (teorica) di cultura di Di Maio penso..
> Io non credo sia incolto, di certo non è un filosofo o chissà quale intellettuale ma francamente come politico è meglio di molti altri essendo che servono pure altre doti (se pensiamo che in Parlamento abbiamo gente coltissima tipo Sgarbi ma che ha un grammo di umanità..o un Calderoli che è intelligentissimo ma privo di empatia..)
> 
> In senso generale io eviterei il termine ignorante dato che chiunque di noi, chiunque sulla terra, può essere definito ignorante riguardo a qualcosa


E Scilipoti...laureato e specializzato in Medicina e Chirurgia. 

Ancora una volta (!) non si guarda la qualità della persona in termini politici e i benedetti fatti.

Ma il tutto potrebbe essere riassunto nella domanda posta prima: "ignorante de che?" 
Che cosa vuol dire? Secondo me nulla, e nullo è il contenuto dei commenti di huashin che ha scritto solo insulti a caso a Di Maio e compagnia

Per dire : 
Mi fate morire! Perzone falze! Malafedeh! Kastaaaa1!1! siete uno spasso

Non sei andato a votare, sono tutti ignoranti e tu no. Grazie per avere condiviso i tuoi pensieri


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ancora Salvini:"il governo va avanti, certo, ma la pazienza ha un limite. Se la Lega deve finire in mezzo alle beghe dei 5 Stelle allora no. Si telefonassero"*



Ok, come ministro sta facendo abbastanza bene, credo, nella politica migratoria ( e direi finalmente). Ma alcune uscite potrebbe anche evitarle, del tipo "Domenica lasciatemi stare che devo vedere il Derby".. ma per piacere, sei un ministro ed il vice presidente del consiglio. Se vuoi passare la domenica allo stadio o al cinema o davanti Netflix, allora mi sa che hai sbagliato mestiere.


----------



## Nils (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ora non esageriamo, non è che il merito delle percentuali dei 5S sia di Di Maio su..possiamo fare sto discorso per Beppe Grillo forse..
> Io credo che Di Maio sia sufficientemente credibile per essere il volto dei 5S..ma la sua persona sposta percentuali di voto prossime ai decimali..



é molto furbo, credo che un Di Battista o un Fico sarebbero meno polarizzanti. hanno un profilo troppo di sinistra.


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, come ministro sta facendo abbastanza bene, credo, nella politica migratoria ( e direi finalmente). Ma alcune uscite potrebbe anche evitarle, del tipo "Domenica lasciatemi stare che devo vedere il Derby".. ma per piacere, sei un ministro ed il vice presidente del consiglio. Se vuoi passare la domenica allo stadio o al cinema o davanti Netflix, allora mi sa che hai sbagliato mestiere.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. A mio parere Salvini pecca abbastanza nel modo che ha di comunicare..ad esempio io mi da cittadino mi sento abbastanza offeso da un ministro che mi dice che domenica deve vedere la partita e nessuno deve rompergli le balle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ancora Salvini:"il governo va avanti, certo, ma la pazienza ha un limite. Se la Lega deve finire in mezzo alle beghe dei 5 Stelle allora no. Si telefonassero"*



Ma quanto gli piace usare sti ..zzo di congiuntivi imperfetti??

Fastidiosissimi..

Mi ricordo anche del derby cinese che diceva "Se lo guardassero loro"


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Di Maio ha preso i 5 stelle al 26 e li ha portati al 32, ma ora sono al 28. Non vedo miracoli


Certo, un partito con una storia come quella del 5 Stelle che prende il 32% è normale amministrazione 


sunburn ha scritto:


> Prendendo in considerazione lo stesso periodo, il governo Renzi aveva maggiori consensi del governo Conte e sappiamo che fine ha fatto. Io dicevo già allora che avrebbe fatto una brutta fine e mi beccavo gli insulti dei tifosi del pd, come adesso mi prendo gli insulti e le "rotolate" da parte dei tifosi dei 5 stelle.
> Il tempo è galantuomo e non c'è nulla di più effimero del consenso elettorale, soprattutto in un Paese in cui salire e scendere dal carro è sport nazionale.


Guarda non è solo questione di prendere e perdere consensi. 
Il Movimento li potrà anche perdere già alle prossime elezioni, ma mai per cause tipiche di FI e PD. 

La difficoltà che un Di Maio diventi un Berlusconi, è la stessa che un Berlusconi diventi un Di Maio. Come far diventare cattolico un fondamentalista islamico. 

Di Maio ha fatto e farà scivoloni politici, ma non sarà mai amico di merende con il Dell Utri o andrà in giro a truffare la gente per rubare ville e terreni, evasione fiscale, decreti salva amici salva parenti e salva banche etc etc


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> CI ha provato, ora si attacca ai vetri, domani sparisce lo scudo fiscale e penso anche i condoni di Ischia e il provvedimento sulla RCA di marca grillina, troppo pro sud.
> 
> Credo di che in generale in fatto che i due partiti esprimano di base posizioni molto diverse, possa essere utile a noi italiani per evitare schifezze da ambo i lati.



Quindi dici che l'unico modo di governare in Italia è mettere insieme due forze contrapposte che siano abbastanza d'accordo su alcune cose ma profondamente diverse sotto altri aspetti ... Certo, potrebbe funzionare, nel senso che si fanno la guardia reciprocamente. E' un equilibirio molto difficile da stabilire, come tenere in piedi una piramide che poggia sulla punta. E c'è sempre il pericolo di accordi sottobanco alla faccia degli italiani. Però possiamo provare.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, come ministro sta facendo abbastanza bene, credo, nella politica migratoria ( e direi finalmente). Ma alcune uscite potrebbe anche evitarle, del tipo "Domenica lasciatemi stare che devo vedere il Derby".. ma per piacere, sei un ministro ed il vice presidente del consiglio. Se vuoi passare la domenica allo stadio o al cinema o davanti Netflix, allora mi sa che hai sbagliato mestiere.



Concordo. Aldilà della bravura, intelligenza o cultura di una persona, c'è sempre questa frenesia di fare gli spacconi e pronunciare frasi poco sobrie. E' ovvio che ha il diritto di vedersi il derby e nessuno glielo toglie, ma dirlo a 'mo di cinghiale è una cosa da evitare. Io pretendo anche il garbo dai nostri politici, oltre alla competenza che dovrebbe essere il minimo e invece latita pure quella.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Però se apostrofi un personaggio con l'aggettivo ignorante deve avere un senso, se no passi tu per ignorante,
> e come se io apostrofassi Caparezza come pelato,
> è indiscutibilmente un grande comunicatore, difficilmente lo può essere una persona ignorante, ma poi ignorante de chè? non conosce le tabelline?
> ha partecipato a mille trasmissioni politiche in cui è stato messo alla gogna, usciendone sempre brillantemente,
> ...


No non scherziamo, questo non sa manco parlare italiano oh! Poi posso dire che uno che non ha mai lavorato è ridicolo che sian vice premier e ministro del LAVORO? È ottuso, non sa neanche di cosa parla. Comunica per slogan e frasi fatte: kastah! Lobbyh! Perzone falze! Poterih fortih! 
Non ha contenuti, non ha nulla. Un pollo che si crede un fine statista. Questo è il mio parere


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Prendendo in considerazione lo stesso periodo, il governo Renzi aveva maggiori consensi del governo Conte e sappiamo che fine ha fatto. Io dicevo già allora che avrebbe fatto una brutta fine e mi beccavo gli insulti dei tifosi del pd, come adesso mi prendo gli insulti e le "rotolate" da parte dei tifosi dei 5 stelle.
> Il tempo è galantuomo e non c'è nulla di più effimero del consenso elettorale, soprattutto in un Paese in cui salire e scendere dal carro è sport nazionale.


Quoto


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È solamente uno scemotto messo li da gente che tira le fila e ingolfa i cervelli di gente senza cultura
> 
> Voi grillini siete tutti uguali, fatti con lo stampino, se no non si spiegherebbero troppe cose.
> 
> ...


Rispondevp al caro a ico che mi dava del mafioso Berlusconiano perché oso criticare Di(o) Maio....giusto cosi?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No non scherziamo, questo non sa manco parlare italiano oh! Poi posso dire che uno che non ha mai lavorato è ridicolo che sian vice premier e ministro del LAVORO? È ottuso, non sa neanche di cosa parla. Comunica per slogan e frasi fatte: kastah! Lobbyh! Perzone falze! Poterih fortih!
> Non ha contenuti, non ha nulla. Un pollo che si crede un fine statista. Questo è il mio parere



Purtroppo, caro hakaishin, una persona che ha veramente lavorato (che è un aspetto di basso livello) e contemporaneamente conosce bene tutte le caratteristiche di una catena industriale o di una dinamica economica (che è invece di alto livello), difficilmente esiste. E comunque sarebbe un ministro tecnico, se si interessasse anche di politica mi dici dove trova il tempo? Ma non è una critica alla tua asserzione, è solo una considerazione.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> L'attuale governo ha oltre il 60% di consensi, fra questi ci saranno anche quelli di persone descritte da hakaishin, però dubito fortemente che tutte le persone razionali e assennate siano rimaste nelle file di piddini e forzisti
> 
> per il resto del 40% contrario, abbiamo circa un 5% di FdI che condividono grosso modo l'attuale politica ma vorrebbero essere ancora più estremi, un 7% di rigurgito mafioso di FI,
> un 10% di gente persa nei vaneggiamenti pseudocomunisti e i restanti tutti piddini che obiettivamente hanno perso la bussola, litigando quotidianamente fra loro...
> ...



Meno fenomeno di chi pensa che questi siano bravih


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La difficoltà che un Di Maio diventi un Berlusconi, è la stessa che un Berlusconi diventi un Di Maio. Come far diventare cattolico un fondamentalista islamico.
> 
> Di Maio ha fatto e farà scivoloni politici, ma non sarà mai amico di merende con il Dell Utri o andrà in giro a truffare la gente per rubare ville e terreni, evasione fiscale, decreti salva amici salva parenti e salva banche etc etc


Tiri in ballo Berlusconi perché pensi che io sia berlusconiano o perché ti piace vincere facile? 
Nel primo caso, ti rispondo: 
Nel secondo caso ti rispondo dicendo che se chiamo un idraulico perché ho un lavandino che perde e lui sfascia tutto e mi lascia senza riscaldamento per un mese a Gennaio, questo non implica che debba farmi andare bene un idraulico che sfascia tutto e mi lascia senza acqua per un mese. 
Per motivi diversi, non consiglierei nessuno dei due idraulici ad amici e parenti.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi si può dire che chiunque voti un partito che non sostiene l'attuale governo sia un ladro ma non che chiunque voti 5 stelle sia ignorante? Non mi risultano tuoi interventi in difesa di chi è stato accusato di essere ladro(oltre che elettore pd, cosa ancora più grave) solo per aver criticato l'attuale governo.



Lascia perdere...non ne vale più la pena


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Di Maio ha preso i 5 stelle al 26 e li ha portati al 32, ma ora sono al 28. Non vedo miracoli



No dai. Lui è re mida, ciò che tocca diventa oro.
Fa tutto giusto, è sapiente e non sbaglia mai. E anche se non conosce la propria lingua madre non è ignorante


----------



## Victorss (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rispondevp al caro a ico che mi dava del mafioso Berlusconiano perché oso criticare Di(o) Maio....giusto cosi?



Assolutamente no, non è giusto per niente come ho scritto prima. 
Non è vero che non ne vale la pena di discutere di questa cosa, infatti in un commento successivo hai risposto che in realtà il tuo pensiero rivolge le critiche di ignoranza e scarsa cultura verso di Maio e alcuni dei suoi collaboratori in particolare e non verso tutti i suoi elettori..e su questo non ho nulla da dire, il tuo diritto di pensare quello che vuoi di un politico è sacrosanto.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, però c'è uno standard minimo di cultura generale sotto il quale si può tranquillamente usare il termine.
> Tipo sapere che Foscolo non era uno dei sette nani.



Ah si? Quindi mi stai dicendo che c’è gente ignorante?


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> CI ha provato, ora si attacca ai vetri, domani sparisce lo scudo fiscale e penso anche i condoni di Ischia e il provvedimento sulla RCA di marca grillina, troppo pro sud.
> 
> Credo di che in generale in fatto che i due partiti esprimano di base posizioni molto diverse, possa essere utile a noi italiani per evitare schifezze da ambo i lati.



Lavorando in assicurazione ti posso assicurare che quella della E va è una cosa senza senso....le assicurazioni non ci perderanno comunque e voglio vedere chi assicurerà certe zone di Italia (una regione in particolare)....a quei prezzi volontariamente nessuna, ma dato che l'rca è obbligatoria qualcuna (una delle più grandi) dovrà farlo x forza...magari sovvenzionata dallo stato....


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Se per te i cinquestelle primo partito italiano non sono politicamente un miracolo, io non saprei come definirlo,
> 
> in passati ci sono state altre forze apparentemente contro il sistema, i Radicali, Italia dei Valori di DI Pietro, la stessa Lega,
> ma non mi risulta che abbiano raggiunto risultati simili,
> ...



Si appunto sono dei miracolati. Senza renzi e li sfaceli di prima il m5s sarebbe rimasto un partitino di scappati di casa scelti dal web. Questo lo vogliamo ammettere? Renzi aveva più del 40% poi ha deciso di autodistruggersi con manovre scellerata. Avesse fatto il minimo indispensabile non staremmo parlando di di maio,5 stelle ecc
Se lo vogliamo nascondere...
L’ellettorato m5s è fatto in buona parte da gente incazzata che ha preferito un voto di rottura. Ma attenzione che più in alto sali più fa male la caduta..


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Ottobre 2018)

Il m5s ha presentato 81 emendamenti al decreto sicurezza di salvini, probabilmente neanche il pd ne ha presentati tanti, ma non c'è problema sicuramente è colpa di giorgetti che fa parte dei poderi forti


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E Scilipoti...laureato e specializzato in Medicina e Chirurgia.
> 
> Ancora una volta (!) non si guarda la qualità della persona in termini politici e i benedetti fatti.
> 
> ...



Nulli sono i vostri contenuti di difesa a di maio. Oh mi pare l’unione sovietica ormai.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, non è giusto per niente come ho scritto prima.
> Non è vero che non ne vale la pena di discutere di questa cosa, infatti in un commento successivo hai risposto che in realtà il tuo pensiero rivolge le critiche di ignoranza e scarsa cultura verso di Maio e alcuni dei suoi collaboratori in particolare e non verso tutti i suoi elettori..e su questo non ho nulla da dire, il tuo diritto di pensare quello che vuoi di un politico è sacrosanto.



E meno male


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il m5s ha presentato 81 emendamenti al decreto sicurezza di salvini, probabilmente neanche il pd ne ha presentati tanti, ma non c'è problema sicuramente è colpa di giorgetti che fa parte dei poderi forti



Giorgetti è della kasta credo. Piace a matterella, cosi ho letto sul webbe


----------



## jacky (19 Ottobre 2018)

Indipendentemente dal colore politico, trovo assurdo come il NORD ITALIA, la regione europea più fiorente, si stia facendo trascinare al default o qualcosa del genere da un SUD ITALIA che sta cercando di sostituire l'assistenzialismo di 40 anni fa dei lavoratori dipendenti con quello del Reddito di Cittadinanza.

È una manovra fatta per i vecchi, i ceti deboli, fragili e poco inclini al lavoro. 

Io personalmente avrei:
- diminuito di almeno 1 punto all'anno per i prossimi 3 anni i contributi da lavoro dipendente
- tagliato di 1 punto la prima e l'ultima aliquota irpef con un obiettivo graduale di arrivare ad avere 3 aliquote rispettivamente al 20, 30 e 40%
- dimezzato il bollo su conto titoli all'1 per mille e ridotto la tassazione delle rendite finanziare dal 26 al 22% per incentivare gli investimenti stranieri. 
- eliminato la tobin tax
- creato almeno un milione di posti di lavoro PART TIME nella sanità (perché se chiamo il call center per prenotare una visita devo attendere 40 min), nelle scuole (bidelli e personale ata) e nella sicurezza. Abbiamo bisogno di giovani lavoratori per migliorare i servizi, perché farli stare a casa???
- ridotto a 25€ al giorno il contributo per gli immigrati per massimo 6 mesi, invece di vederli pascolare per strada per anni.
- dato la possibilità a tutti di andare in pensione a 64 anni con il regime contributivo. Stessa cosa per i disoccupati con almeno 60 anni.
- adeguato tutti gli stipendi pubblici e le pensioni all'andamento del PIL e non più a quello dell'inflazione.
- pagato in bot con rendimento non superiore all'1% le pensioni annue superiori a € 50.000 netti.
- istituito nuovi bonus sociali (es. pagamento dimezzato autostrade, bollo auto, tari, carta carburante) per nuclei familiari aventi reddito inferiore a 12.000€ l'anno e isee sotto 16.000€.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tiri in ballo Berlusconi perché pensi che io sia berlusconiano o perché ti piace vincere facile?
> Nel primo caso, ti rispondo:
> Nel secondo caso ti rispondo dicendo che se chiamo un idraulico perché ho un lavandino che perde e lui sfascia tutto e mi lascia senza riscaldamento per un mese a Gennaio, questo non implica che debba farmi andare bene un idraulico che sfascia tutto e mi lascia senza acqua per un mese.
> Per motivi diversi, non consiglierei nessuno dei due idraulici ad amici e parenti.


Berlusconi forse è un personaggio più istrionico, ma qualcosa a Renzi credo si possa contestare 

L esempio ci può stare. Appunto bisogna notare come i due idraulici non potranno fare gli stessi danni, perché intrinsecamente diversi. E ci sono danni e danni, e secondo me lo sai meglio di me 



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nulli sono i vostri contenuti di difesa a di maio. Oh mi pare l’unione sovietica ormai.


Stai continuando a non scrivere effettivamente niente, a parte re Mida etc. Ho spiegato il perché a mio parere Di Maio non merita un tale astio (hai cominciato parlando di Di Maio peggior politico di sempre, senza poi dire perché). Non ti offendere se non ti rispondo più se sono questi i tuoi contenuti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nulli sono i vostri contenuti di difesa a di maio. Oh mi pare l’unione sovietica ormai.



pure le tue critiche non è che siano chissa che, sono dei semplici sfotto vuoti


hakaishin ha scritto:


> Giorgetti è della kasta credo. Piace a matterella, cosi ho letto sul webbe



se magari argomentassi come ha fatto l'utente [MENTION=3970]jacky[/MENTION] forse ne uscirebbe una bella discussione


jacky ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dal colore politico, trovo assurdo come il NORD ITALIA, la regione europea più fiorente, si stia facendo trascinare al default o qualcosa del genere da un SUD ITALIA che sta cercando di sostituire l'assistenzialismo di 40 anni fa dei lavoratori dipendenti con quello del Reddito di Cittadinanza.
> 
> È una manovra fatta per i vecchi, i ceti deboli, fragili e poco inclini al lavoro.
> 
> ...


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Berlusconi forse è un personaggio più istrionico, ma qualcosa a Renzi credo si possa contestare
> 
> L esempio ci può stare. Appunto bisogna notare come i due idraulici non potranno fare gli stessi danni, perché intrinsecamente diversi. E ci sono danni e danni, e secondo me lo sai meglio di me
> 
> ...



Ciao


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Si ma inutile che date reputazioni negative e con offese. Questo vi qualifica per quello che siete.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dal colore politico, trovo assurdo come il NORD ITALIA, la regione europea più fiorente, si stia facendo trascinare al default o qualcosa del genere da un SUD ITALIA che sta cercando di sostituire l'assistenzialismo di 40 anni fa dei lavoratori dipendenti con quello del Reddito di Cittadinanza.
> 
> È una manovra fatta per i vecchi, i ceti deboli, fragili e poco inclini al lavoro.
> 
> ...



E' ammirevole il tuo post, se non altro per l'impegno.

Posso permettermi? Ok quello che scrivi, secondo me per far ripartire tutto, l'investimento sulla sicurezza (che io intendo come giustizia e forze dell'ordine) deve essere massiccio. Riformare pesantemente. Dobbiamo sradicare la criminalità sia a basso che alto livello. La gente deve poter essere tranquilla, uscire la sera e sentirsi a proprio agio, incentivi a divertirsi, non a essere tristi. Inoltre senza criminalità più o meno autorizzata la gente è disponibile all'acquisto, sa di non essere fregata. Migliori la qualità della vita e tutto il resto viene a ruota. Assicurare alla giustizia criminali in guanti bianchi che corrompono, truccano appalti e via discorrendo farebbe guadagnare 2 punti di PIL minimo. Politici e funzionari che rubano. Costruiamo nuove carceri, perché di questi delinquenti ce ne sono a migliaia e senza un posto vengono ributtati fuori. E teniamoli dentro con la certezza della pena.

A mio parere, in Italia finchè non ci sarà una giustizia che funziona non ne usciamo vivi, indipendentemente dal governo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ancora Salvini:"il governo va avanti, certo, ma la pazienza ha un limite. Se la Lega deve finire in mezzo alle beghe dei 5 Stelle allora no. Si telefonassero"*



Caos totale, due partiti che si comportano come se fossero entrambi all'opposizione. Però non è lecito non sentirsi rappresentati da nessuno e constatare l'evidenza, cioè che tutte le forze politiche in Italia sono totalmente inaffidabili. Ok.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto gli piace usare sti ..zzo di congiuntivi imperfetti??
> 
> Fastidiosissimi..
> 
> Mi ricordo anche del derby cinese che diceva "Se lo guardassero loro"



Aahahaha sai che lo pensavo anch'io? Forma che ogni tanto si può usare, ma così abusata è proprio fastidiosa  Anche a Boeri di recente mi sa che ha detto "entrasse in politica"


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Le tensioni si allargano macchia d'olio anche sul Condono di Ischia voluto dai 5 Stelle ("questo è un condono!", dice la Lega), RC Auto, Legittima Difesa e DL Sicurezza (proprio su questo in particolare). Su quest'ultimo Salvini critica duramente il Movimento:"Il Movimento 5 Stelle ha presentato al Senato 81 emendamenti sul Decreto Sicurezza, come se fosse all'opposizione. Perché?". Intanto Di Maio risponde a Salvini sulla questione del CDM ("Conte dettava e Di Maio scriveva", ha detto Salvini):"Salvini dice falsità. Non sono nè distratto nè bugiardo. Non ci sto a queste accuse".*


----------



## Sotiris (19 Ottobre 2018)

Sto aspettando di vedere la denuncia del sig. Di Maio contro la manina ...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sto aspettando di vedere la denuncia del sig. Di Maio contro la manina ...



A napoli hanno fatto un gadget con la manina


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sto aspettando di vedere la denuncia del sig. Di Maio contro la manina ...



La manina sembra un’associazione clandestina tipo la meno nera serba


----------



## hakaishin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Caos totale, due partiti che si comportano come se fossero entrambi all'opposizione. Però non è lecito non sentirsi rappresentati da nessuno e constatare l'evidenza, cioè che tutte le forze politiche in Italia sono totalmente inaffidabili. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Aahahaha sai che lo pensavo anch'io? Forma che ogni tanto si può usare, ma così abusata è proprio fastidiosa  Anche a Boeri di recente mi sa che ha detto "entrasse in politica"



No se non ti sentì rappresentato dal movimento dei uno che non può parlare


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Salvini attacca ancora i grillini:"condono su abusi edilizi (di Ischia, voluto dai 5 Stelle, ndr) non è un bel segnale"*


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Salvini attacca ancora i grillini:"condono su abusi edilizi (di Ischia, voluto dai 5 Stelle, ndr) non è un bel segnale"*



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non patteggio né per Di Maio né per Salvini ma qui vorrei dare un po' una precisazione perché troppo spesso si parla dando le cose per scontate e si ragiona davvero in modo infantile, passatemi il termine.
> *
> Asserire che uno firma senza leggere, che non sa quello che approva è ridicolo..parliamo di un decreto di 30 pagine di articoli, all'interno di una legge di bilancio..se pensiamo che ogni ministro la legga e conosca nel dettaglio davvero non sappiamo come funziona il parlamento e il governo*..ma ci sta eh, perché vedete sti politici che vanno in TV e rispondono sempre a tutto e quindi inconsciamente pensate che stiano tutto il giorno li a studiare e a documentarsi, non che hanno chi gli prepara una risposta scritta e loro la imparano a memoria..
> 
> Di Maio probabilmente era giunto ad un accordo che poi è stato modificato, e il testo a lui sottoposto era diverso DAGLI ACCORDI..





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Sul primo punto non posso postare link esterni ma basta che cerchi su google "DL fiscale 2019 pdf" e vedrai che in due passaggi trovi la bozza del decreto..prova a leggerla, scommetto non arrivi al 5° comma del primo articolo che sei già col mal di testa..
> E ricordo che parliamo di una parte della legge di bilancio che è più ampia e tocca molti punti e Di Maio non è nemmeno premier ma ministro del lavoro quindi non è in teoria nemmeno materia sua diretta..*
> 
> L'esempio di me che mi sento fesso è diverso..io mica ho stabilito con la compagnia le clausole verbalmente e poi loro hanno messo giù un contratto diverso..*qui Di Maio era d'accordo su alcuni punti.*.ma nel testo del decreto sono stati messi giù diversamente..ha fatto BENE ha denunciare lui prima che l'opposizione se ne uscisse con cose strane..


Quattro ore fa Di Maio ha spiegato come è andata. Mentre parlava pensavo a ciò che hai scritto stamattina, giù il cappello






Se non puoi guardare tutto il video, vai a 1:29 - 1:56, e poi 3:19 - 4:04


----------



## CrisRs (19 Ottobre 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Anche fosse il primo degli incapaci, non può essere peggio dei LADRI che ci sono stati prima. Il fatto che tu reputi il governo Berlusconi, colluso con la mafia fino al midollo, migliore di uno semplicemente gestito da un incapace già ti cataloga. Capisco che voi gobbi abbiate tutto fuorchè indegnazione per i ladri, visto che ne siete i primi rappresentanti nel calcio, ma te lo ripeto, io preferisco l'incapacità alla disonestà, purtroppo con gente come te noi italiani resteremo sempre un paese incivile e destinato al peggio, un paese dove la disonestà non viene rigettata ma tifata è un paese che può solo morire.
> Poi se devo essere sincero scrivi un pò troppo quì dentro, non c'è un forum gobbo o una di mafia in cui andare a passare il tuo tempo? Non perchè scrivi solo troppo, ma hai proprio un modo di porti che non mi piace per nulla, anche fossi milanista. Siccome sei simpatico solo a te stesso se vai sul forum di tuoi simili non mi dispiacerebbe. Magari ce n'è uno anche di berlusconi, cercalo.



Finalmente ho letto una risposta seria, sensata e intelligente in questo post...io mi meraviglio del fatto che ci sono persone che difendano la vecchia politica, quella che ci ha affossato portandoci alla situazione di oggi. Poi vabbe, ho letto che “renzi ha fatto cose buone, come gli 80 euro o i 500 euro ecc ecc”...praticamente, tardotto, la mia dignità e il mio vito costa 500€ + 80€ al mese...meritiamo davvero di affondare...se si pensa che il nano e gli alti politici che hanno distrutto l’italia dovrebbero risalire al governo, meritiamo davvero di estinguerci...non ho parole...


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## Nils (20 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si appunto sono dei miracolati. Senza renzi e li sfaceli di prima il m5s sarebbe rimasto un partitino di scappati di casa scelti dal web. Questo lo vogliamo ammettere? Renzi aveva più del 40% poi ha deciso di autodistruggersi con manovre scellerata. Avesse fatto il minimo indispensabile non staremmo parlando di di maio,5 stelle ecc
> Se lo vogliamo nascondere...
> L’ellettorato m5s è fatto in buona parte da gente incazzata che ha preferito un voto di rottura. Ma attenzione che più in alto sali più fa male la caduta..



Direi che questa tua affermazione che equivale alla scoperta dell'acqua calda, pone la pietra tombale sulla tuo discernimento in ambito politico, mi viene anche da pensare che tu sia poco più di un adolescente, denoto grande immaturità.

Stai affermando che gli italiani hanno votato qualcosa di diverso perche il PD Renziano, (ma aggiungerei anche i precedenti governi Monti e Berlusconi), hanno fatto sfracelli.
Mio caro è una scelta del tutto logica, per chi la possiede, si chiama democrazia, la gente vuole un qualcosa di diverso dal globalismo neo liberista in cui si sono impantanate le socialdemocrazie e in buona parte anche i popolari.
Fra l'altro è un fenomeno non solo italiano ma presente praticamente in tutta Europa, solo che all'estero stanno declinando verso le destre estreme, con i pericoli che implica la cosa, non avendo la fortuna di avere una forza moderata come il M5S.


----------



## sunburn (20 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Mio caro è una scelta del tutto logica, per chi la possiede, si chiama democrazia, la gente vuole un qualcosa di diverso dal globalismo neo liberista in cui si sono impantanate le socialdemocrazie e in buona parte anche i popolari.



Bravo, hai centrato il punto. Verso la fine del secolo scorso e gli inizi degli anni duemila si formarono varie correnti di pensiero(il popolo di Seattle/movimento no global/come si vuole chiamarle) che avrebbero dovuto avere il loro naturale sbocco nei vari partiti "socialisti/di sinistra". Invece questi partiti si ostinarono ad andare dritti per la loro strada producendo i vari Blair, Schroeder, Prodi, che tutto erano meno che di sinistra o centro-sinistra: rappresentavano esattamente ciò contro cui protestava quello che sarebbe dovuto essere il loro elettorato. Unica parziale eccezione fu Zapatero in Spagna, che però dal punto di vista della politica economica non si discostò più di tanto dalle politiche di Aznar. A ciò aggiunse la distribuzione di soldi a casaccio e il risultato è noto.
Quel periodo fu l'inizio della fine dei partiti "socialisti" europei, che si sono scavati la fossa con la loro miopia.
Ora quelle istanze non recepite sono state fatte proprie da altri partiti, i quali però propongono soluzioni che personalmente non condivo. Ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## sunburn (20 Ottobre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Berlusconi forse è un personaggio più istrionico, ma qualcosa a Renzi credo si possa contestare


Non sono neanche renziano. Perdonami.


----------



## jacky (20 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' ammirevole il tuo post, se non altro per l'impegno.
> 
> Posso permettermi? Ok quello che scrivi, secondo me per far ripartire tutto, l'investimento sulla sicurezza (che io intendo come giustizia e forze dell'ordine) deve essere massiccio. Riformare pesantemente. Dobbiamo sradicare la criminalità sia a basso che alto livello. La gente deve poter essere tranquilla, uscire la sera e sentirsi a proprio agio, incentivi a divertirsi, non a essere tristi. Inoltre senza criminalità più o meno autorizzata la gente è disponibile all'acquisto, sa di non essere fregata. Migliori la qualità della vita e tutto il resto viene a ruota. Assicurare alla giustizia criminali in guanti bianchi che corrompono, truccano appalti e via discorrendo farebbe guadagnare 2 punti di PIL minimo. Politici e funzionari che rubano. Costruiamo nuove carceri, perché di questi delinquenti ce ne sono a migliaia e senza un posto vengono ributtati fuori. E teniamoli dentro con la certezza della pena.
> 
> A mio parere, in Italia finchè non ci sarà una giustizia che funziona non ne usciamo vivi, indipendentemente dal governo.



D'accordo sulle carceri, chi sgarra va portato dentro anche solo per una notte.

Detto questo rispetto le opinioni di tutti e pur essendo contro questo governo vorrei dire una cosa: M5S e Lega che stanno andando allo scontro creando deficit, downgrade etc... dovevano avere più palle.
Cos'è sta riformina fiscale del **** per mezzo milione di partite IVA si e no? 
Vuoi andare contro tutto e tutti... bene. Fai quello che hai promesso, subito, generando uno shock e provando a vedere cosa succede nel giro di 2-3 anni. 100 miliardi di tagli NON 2!!! 
Se devi andare allo scontro ci vai per qualcosa di grosso. Se no ti fai massacrare per 4 spicci.

Anche i muri sanno che non faranno mai la tanto promessa flat tax, quest'anno inizia e finita lì... resteranno assistenzialismo e mazzette per il sud e vantaggi innegabili per i pensionati.

E questi timidi provvedimenti ci porteranno allo sfascio perché non miglioreranno i nostri conti e non ci faranno uscire dalla crisi.

Invece con una forte detassazione su lavoro e investimenti avresti potuto giocarti la carta dell'occupazione e della crescita dei consumi... che sul lungo porta benefici enormi visto che fa aumentare il PIL. Così invece non han fatto nulla, li stan massacrando per niente e anche se faranno quello che promettono sarà inutile. E quando usciranno i primi dati vedrete che mi daranno ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2018)

Si continua da qui:
Salvini duro su Di Maio: "Non ci parlo più, non passo per scemo"


P.S.: [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] chiudi questo topic, per favore


----------



## hakaishin (20 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Direi che questa tua affermazione che equivale alla scoperta dell'acqua calda, pone la pietra tombale sulla tuo discernimento in ambito politico, mi viene anche da pensare che tu sia poco più di un adolescente, denoto grande immaturità.
> 
> Stai affermando che gli italiani hanno votato qualcosa di diverso perche il PD Renziano, (ma aggiungerei anche i precedenti governi Monti e Berlusconi), hanno fatto sfracelli.
> Mio caro è una scelta del tutto logica, per chi la possiede, si chiama democrazia, la gente vuole un qualcosa di diverso dal globalismo neo liberista in cui si sono impantanate le socialdemocrazie e in buona parte anche i popolari.
> Fra l'altro è un fenomeno non solo italiano ma presente praticamente in tutta Europa, solo che all'estero stanno declinando verso le destre estreme, con i pericoli che implica la cosa, non avendo la fortuna di avere una forza moderata come il M5S.



Immaturità


----------

